# Diskussion über D3 Verbesserungsvorschläge



## Nicnak (22. Mai 2012)

> close plz/



Glükwunsch. 

Will das Thema aber trotzdem nochmal aufgreifen. 
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand vernünftig erklären warum die Ideen so schlecht sein sollen.

Wie gesagt, in einem Forum werden ja wohl noch Diskussionen erlaubt sein?? 
Hoffe das der Beitrag nicht gleich wieder geschlossen wird. Sonst ruf ich bei Computec an. 

Werde ab etz auch nochmehr auf meine Wortwahl achten.

Btw: - - - vorrangegangene Diskussion- - -




> Nexilein, on 22 May 2012 - 00:05, said:
> 
> Was genau soll man da editieren können? Die Form der Nase oder den Bartwuchs?
> Man kann die Klamotten einfärben, und mehr macht sich beim spielen sowieso nicht bemerkbar.
> Reinzoomen, färben, rauszoomen. Alles andere wäre der Overkill.



Wieso wäre dass denn der Overkill? 
Ja genau dass meine ich. Dass man die Haarfarbe wechseln kann, die Form, die Hautfarbe, den Bartwuchs und nicht das man sich wie bei Saints Row nen blauen Schlumpf zusammenbasteln kann oder ähnliches.
Ein paar Grundeinstellungen.

Erkläre mir mal bitte was daran tragisch wäre wenn nicht jede Spielfigur je nach Klasse gleich aussieht.
Warum dass den Coop Modus kaputt machen würde?







> Das könnte man machen, würde aber das Spielprinzip über den Haufen werfen.
> Es ging bei Diablo schon immer darum mit sehr wenigen Fähigkeiten zurecht zu kommen.
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt 3 verschiedene Arten von AE in der Leiste haben könnte ohne mich an anderer Stelle einschränken zu müssen, dann wäre es wirklich kein Diablo mehr.



Wieso wäre es kein Diabolo mehr wenn du verschiedene Attacken je nach Situation benutzen kannst.
Mein Hunter hat n Mehrfachschuss, diverse AOE Fallen und ne AOE Salve, die je nach Situation sinnvoll sind.

Oder D3 mäßig. Meine Mönchin hat nen Fegetritt, Gewitterfront und die Glocke. 3 AOE Attacken die individuell sinnvoll sind.
Wieso darf ich die nicht gleichzeitig in der Leiste haben mit nem global CD der denn Rest regelt??






> Singletarget, AE, CC und Survival; eigentlich würden schon 4 genügen.



Na klar, noch weniger. 
Wieso spielen wir nicht gleich mit 2 Attacken. Linksklick für nen angriff und Rechtsklick um sich zu heilen.
Und als ersatz für die restlichen Attacken nen Wecker im Menü damit man nicht einschläft. Oo
Würde dir das Spass machen?

Erklärt mir mal bitte, gerne auch ausführlich, was an denn Ideen den so schlecht sein soll und wieso Sie Diablo kaputt machen würden??

Egal ob du, Ego1899 (89er Jahrgang, oder hat das was mit der Eintracht zu tun?^^), 
Lacyo, Dagonzo oder sonst jemand dem etwas dazu einfällt.

Ernsthaft.
Erklärt mir mal bitte wieso irgendwas von dem was ich sage D3 kaputt machen würde?

- eine Karte
- Chareditor
- ein dritter Spielmodi neben Hardcore und Classic indem alle Attacken erlaubt wären. (mit global CD`s und eigenen öffentlichen Spielen ala WoW PvP, PvE, Rpg Servern etc.)
- wenn man seine Chars im Hauptmenü drehen und anschaun könnte.
- wenn man seine ganze Kohle in den Schmied steckt und er dafür was vernünftiges basteln würde, anstatt Crap den man auf der gleichen Stufe selber finden kann.
- wenn neben dem Inventar der Char aufploppen würde um seine Rüsi zu betrachten oder einzufärben.
- wenn es zumindestens ein paar Nebenquest geben würde und nicht alles komplett linear ablaufen würde.
- wenn man unnötige Rüsi direkt zerteilen könnte, anstatt die Sachen liegen zu lassen, oder alle 15 Minuten sich zurückzuporten.
- wenn man irgendwann nen schickes reittier besitzt wie in Sacred, oder zumindestens n lumpiges Pony wie in HdrO.

Nehmt mal bitte Stellung dazu und erklärt mir mal warum solche Features Diablo 3 kaputt machen würden??

Weil dann die alten MMO Veteranen, die ja angeblich D3 über alles lieben sich neu orientieren und etwas dazu lernen müssten bzw. würden??

Ne wirklich, erklärt mal eure Argumente bitte.


----------



## Jesbi (22. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> - eine Karte
> - Chareditor
> - ein dritter Spielmodi neben Hardcore und Classic indem alle Attacken erlaubt wären. (mit global CD`s und eigenen öffentlichen Spielen ala WoW PvP, PvE, Rpg Servern etc.)
> - wenn man seine Chars im Hauptmenü drehen und anschaun könnte.
> ...



Moin,

dass da jetzt wieder die Karte auftaucht? 
Wie sollen bei zufällig generierten Leveln, generell Karten vorhanden sein? Die Karte bekommt man wenn man ganz klassisch die Gegend erkundet und dann auf "M" drückt.

Ansonsten haste ein paar optische Anpassungen und ein Pony ohne spielerischen Sinn oder Nutzen vorgeschlagen.
Deine Vorschläge verändern sicher nicht dass Gameplay, ob es Verbesserungen sind kann man auch geteilter Meinung sein. 

Man kann in Diablo 3 nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Skills gleichzeitig Nutzen, dass ist eben so. Dieses Feature gibt es auch in anderen Games.
Aber es gibt die Möglichkeit ein Questgebiet zu betreten, sich die Gegner anzuschauen und dann dementsprechend die Skills auszuwählen.

Nichts gegen Verbesserungsvorschläge, aber ich sehe bei deinen Vorschlägen keine wirklichen Verbesserungen.
Und jede "Verbesserung" gefällt auch nicht allen. Ich würde es als Verbesserung ansehen, wenn meine Sorc wieder wie früher teleportieren könnte. Aber dass sieht vielleicht auch nicht jeder so.

mfg


----------



## floppydrive (22. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> - eine Karte
> Eine Karte gibt es, oder wo ist das Problem mit der aktuellen?
> 
> - Chareditor
> ...


----------



## MrGimbel (22. Mai 2012)

Diese "Vorschläge" sind echt ne schräge Nummer, mal davon abgesehen, dass die wenigen Vorschläge, die nicht völligst behämmert sind, eigentlich keinerlei Auswirkung auf den Spielfluss hätten.

Aber da du Nicnak ja so viel werd darauf legst, bei einem Hack´n´Slay deinen Char frei färbare Schleifchen in die Zöpfe zu basteln und mit deinem Pferdchen über die Maps reiten möchtest, hätte ich auch noch ein paar Ideen:

- Neben dem Pferd bekommt jeder noch eine Haus (Housing ist ja immer super) inklusive Garten (der funktioniert so wie in Farmvile nur mit Battle-Net Freunden). Und da die Hütte nicht leer stehen soll, bekommt jeder noch ne Familie (klassisch, patchwork oder homosexuell) mit Kindern, die dann in bester Die Sims Manier umsorgt werden wollen.


----------



## floppydrive (22. Mai 2012)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> - Neben dem Pferd bekommt jeder noch eine Haus (Housing ist ja immer super) inklusive Garten (der funktioniert so wie in Farmvile nur mit Battle-Net Freunden). Und da die Hütte nicht leer stehen soll, bekommt jeder noch ne Familie (klassisch, patchwork oder homosexuell) mit Kindern, die dann in bester Die Sims Manier umsorgt werden wollen.



Ich hoffe es gibt auch Schlampe und Huren die man anstatt der Familie in seine Hütte packen kann.


----------



## Hosenschisser (22. Mai 2012)

Hat da jemand ein WoW 2.0 erwartet?


----------



## odinxd (22. Mai 2012)

Hm ich beziehe mich einfach mal auf ein paar der genannten Beispiele aus dem vorherigen Thread. Natürlich würde die Möglichkeiten dem Spiel nicht unbedingt schaden aber sie sind einfach.... überflüssig.

- Chareditor: wäre eigentlich ne tolle Sache aber braucht man doch echt nicht. Man kann bereits zwischen m/w wählen und die meiste Zeit sieht man seinen Char von oben innerhalb grosser Monsterhorden Haarfarbe anpassen wär vielleicht noch mal nice aber mehr brauch man einfach nicht. Nebenbei: Sacred 2 konnte man soweit ich weiss nur bedingt anpassen, Torchlight, Titan Quest, Diablo 2 garnichts von daher ist schon die m/w Auswahl ein Segen^^

- Mounts: gabs doch schon in Sacred 2... meiner Meinung nach total daneben und mehr als überflüssig. Wenn ich alle paar Meter ne Monsterhorde schnetzel brauch ich echt kein Mount. Man kann zwar einige Attacken vom Mount machen dafür fallen andere weg also ne danke.

- Übersichtskarte: weiss nicht, da es ja keine "Gesamtwelt" sondern sich alles Stück für Stück zusammensetzt und die Welt um die Städte sich ja auch gerne mal verändert, finde ich auch unnötig. Vor allem Dungeons. Dazu gabs ja noch den Vorschlag einen Hacken zu setzen, sodass sich die Dungeons nicht neu generieren. Aber guck mal ein Dungeon ist so schnell erforscht und nun auch nicht so unglaublich riesig als das man länger wie ne halbe Stunde braucht um alle Ecken zu sehen (gefühlt) dann muss ich nicht ein 2tes mal reingehen. Und wenn diese sich nicht verändern würde, dann wäre es wirklich eintönig mit der zeit.

- Skills: ich finde es grade gut das man nur so wenig zur Auswahl hat, das macht das ganze für mich viel Individueller und spassiger. Bei Wow ( warum vergleicht man diese Spiele eigentlich??) mags ja sein das man seine 40 Fertigkeiten hat, und klar man KANN sie alle benutzen aber wirklich nützlich sind se einfach nicht... 


Soviel erstmal von mir...


&#8364;: oh grad gesehen das muss dazu, Zitat: "- wenn es zumindestens ein paar Nebenquest geben würde und nicht alles komplett linear ablaufen würde."

Weiss net ob du eine gefunden hast aber davon gibts ja mal mehr als genug. Das ist mMn auch eine gute Motivation. Ich hab auf jeden Fall noch vor alle zu finden und zu bestreiten!


----------



## Potpotom (22. Mai 2012)

Das Chatfenster braucht dringend Verbesserungen... mehrere Fenster für die FL bspw. - im Getümmel und Geschrei gehen Whipser einfach unter.

Ansonsten ist DIII für mich persönlich genau das Spiel welches ich spielen möchte. Mounts oder gar Instanzkarten (wozu? cO) möchte ich nicht haben.


----------



## Dynamic (22. Mai 2012)

Auf zur nächsten Runde

Was du hier schreibst, hast du, wie bereits auch schon erwähnt, ein 2tes WoW erwartet?

Reittier, ah ja, für was? Um durch die Dungeons zu Reiten? Gebiete sind Fix erkundet, bedarf also kein Reittier, schnell Reisen vom Portpunkt zur Stadt und wieder zurück gibt es auch, wozu also Reiten?

eine Karte, für was? Dungeons werden zufallsgeneriert und sehen bei jeden Neustart des Spiels anders aus, und für die Gebiete, hab ich gerade erwähnt.

Chareditor, Chars im Hauptmenü drehen, Reittier, Spiel entweder WoW oder setz dich nach 18 Jahren Spielen einfach zur Ruhe.

Dyna


----------



## ego1899 (22. Mai 2012)

Meeeein Gott wie viele Threads willst du noch aufmachen und deinen Mist verzapfen?

Hast du gemerkt das nich nur ich dir mittlerweile widerspreche sondern noch ein ganzer Haufen weiterer User?

Du stellst immer die gleichen Fragen, mittlerweile im 3. Thread, ständig bekommst du Argumente gelierfert warum deine Ideen vollkommener SCHWACHSINN sind und in Diablo nix zu suchen haben. Ständig bekommst du zu hören, dass du dir wohl eher ein zweites WoW versprichst.
Alles was du vorschlägst wurde jetzt schon mehrfach mit konstruktiven Argumenten als unnötig befunden.
Und du kaust uns trotzdem immer und immer wieder die selben Geschichten und Fragen vor.

WIE LANG SOLL DAS NOCH SO GEHEN? 
Was soll denn bitte passieren das du mal einsiehst was dir hier zahlreiche User beizubringen versuchen? 
Du willst das einfach nich begreifen? Schön, aber dann lass uns doch bitte damit in Ruhe. Ein Thread mit deinem Mist reicht, da brauch man keine 3. Nerv bitte die Leute von Blizzard direkt, du scheinst ja anscheinend immer noch zu glauben das du damit Erfolg haben wirst. Wenn du da genauso penetrant und nervig bist werden die wohl in Zukunft ihre offiziellen Foren für dich sperren...

Man man man echt jetzt...

Auch hier /vote 4 close.

(Und nein Nicnak, mir gehen nicht die Argumente aus, nur die Geduld weil man machen kann was man will. Du bist wie ein Kind das einfach nich glauben will das es keinen Osterhasen gibt, dass is echt unglaublich).


----------



## Potpotom (22. Mai 2012)

Naja, einen Thread mit "Ideen" oder "Vorschlägen" die es dann zu diskutieren gilt kann man durchaus vertreten. Man sollte sich lediglich etwas zusammenreissen und sich nicht auf irgendwen/irgendwas einschiessen.

Für den TE machen seine Vorschläge Sinn, für die meisten halt nicht... er brachte seine Argumente, andere die ihrigen... wo liegt da das Problem? Thema durch, Haken setzen und auf einen neuen Vorschlag warten der dann entweder für gut oder auch für schlecht befunden wird.

Wenn diese Änderungen für den TE eine Verbesserung darstellen, dann ist das eben so.


----------



## Lari (22. Mai 2012)

Dann mal meine Meinung zu den gewünschten Features/Verbesserungen:



Nicnak schrieb:


> Ernsthaft.
> Erklärt mir mal bitte wieso irgendwas von dem was ich sage D3 kaputt machen würde?
> 
> - eine Karte


Es gibt eine Ingamekarte, welche sich durchs Aufdecken mit einem Tastendruck auf "M" einblenden lässt. Die einzig sinnvolle Möglichkeit für ein Spiel mit zufallsgenerierten Gebieten.


> - Chareditor


Imho unnötig. Der Charakter steckt nachher vollends in einer Rüstung, so dass man ihn selbst kaum noch sieht. Bei dem für Hack n Slays üblichen Kameraverhalten noch unnötiger.


> - ein dritter Spielmodi neben Hardcore und Classic indem alle Attacken erlaubt wären. (mit global CD`s und eigenen öffentlichen Spielen ala WoW PvP, PvE, Rpg Servern etc.)


Wofür? Der Trick besteht hier bei D3 darin, sich ein Build zurechtzubauen, dass seinem Spielstil entspricht. Wenn man eben nicht alles kann wirds eindeutig anspruchsvoller und die Möglichkeiten sind weitaus vielfältiger als einfach alles können. Im übrigen wieder Hack n Slay üblich und vollkommen in Ordnung.


> - wenn man seine Chars im Hauptmenü drehen und anschaun könnte.


Joa, sinnvoll und nützlich.


> - wenn man seine ganze Kohle in den Schmied steckt und er dafür was vernünftiges basteln würde, anstatt Crap den man auf der gleichen Stufe selber finden kann.


Er baut doch nützliche Dinge, weiß garnicht wo das Problem liegt.


> - wenn neben dem Inventar der Char aufploppen würde um seine Rüsi zu betrachten oder einzufärben.


Könnte man machen, wieso nicht.


> - wenn es zumindestens ein paar Nebenquest geben würde und nicht alles komplett linear ablaufen würde.


Es sind zwar nicht viele, aber es gibt die für die HAuptquest irrelevanten Dungeons und die Ereignisse. Für ein Hack n Slay völlig ausreichend.


> - wenn man unnötige Rüsi direkt zerteilen könnte, anstatt die Sachen liegen zu lassen, oder alle 15 Minuten sich zurückzuporten.


Auch kein Beinbruch, wenn man kurz in die Stadt muss. Man hat doch unendlich Portale für lau.


> - wenn man irgendwann nen schickes reittier besitzt wie in Sacred, oder zumindestens n lumpiges Pony wie in HdrO.


Praktischer Nutzen? In D3 nicht gegeben.



> Nehmt mal bitte Stellung dazu und erklärt mir mal warum solche Features Diablo 3 kaputt machen würden??
> 
> Weil dann die alten MMO Veteranen, die ja angeblich D3 über alles lieben sich neu orientieren und etwas dazu lernen müssten bzw. würden??
> 
> Ne wirklich, erklärt mal eure Argumente bitte.


Zum einen ist D3 kein MMO, sondern ein Online Hack n Slay und zum anderen ists halt schlicht kein WoW sondern ein Hack n Slay.
Du verlangst zum Großteil einfach Dinge, die in diesem Genre nicht benötigt werden oder von den meisten nicht gewollt sind. Alle Skills verfügbar mit Cooldowns und schon fängts mit Skillrotatonen wie in MMOs üblich an. Mounts in einem Genre, in dem der nächste Gegner keine Bildschirmfläche weit entfernt steht. Charaktereditor in einem Spiel, in dem man den Charakter kaum erkennt.

Vieles ist halt schlicht unnötig.


----------



## ego1899 (22. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Naja, einen Thread mit "Ideen" oder "Vorschlägen" die es dann zu diskutieren gilt kann man durchaus vertreten. Man sollte sich lediglich etwas zusammenreissen und sich nicht auf irgendwen/irgendwas einschiessen.
> 
> Für den TE machen seine Vorschläge Sinn, für die meisten halt nicht... er brachte seine Argumente, andere die ihrigen... wo liegt da das Problem?



Ich finde an so einer Diskussion generell ja auch nix verkehrt. Aber wenn man mittlerweile den 3. Thread damit aufmacht, obwohl in 2 anderen Threads schon seine Vorschläge diskutiert worden sind nervt das langsam ein wenig. Is ja nich so das ich sowas nich diskutieren will, aber doch nicht 3x das gleiche. Er erwartet scheinbar das die Leute ihre Meinung irgendwann ändern, solang er nur oft genug das selbe fragt. Dazu müsste man aber durch diverse Paralleldimensionen reisen und nich durch Buffed-Threads...


----------



## Nexilein (22. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Wieso wäre dass denn der Overkill?
> Ja genau dass meine ich. Dass man die Haarfarbe wechseln kann, die Form, die Hautfarbe, den Bartwuchs und nicht das man sich wie bei Saints Row nen blauen Schlumpf zusammenbasteln kann oder ähnliches.
> Ein paar Grundeinstellungen.
> 
> ...


Das würde das Spiel nicht kaputt machen. Aber es ist, ebenso wie die Welt-Karte, eine Feature das kaum etwas bringen würde.
Diablo ist nunmal kein MMORPG , sondern ein Hack'n'Slay Item-Grinder.
Das muss dir nicht gefallen, aber es ist eben so.

Genau aus diese Grund gibt's auch keine Gilden und kein Housing; es ist für den Spielansatz nicht wirklich relevant.





Nicnak schrieb:


> Wieso wäre es kein Diabolo mehr wenn du verschiedene Attacken je nach Situation benutzen kannst.
> Mein Hunter hat n Mehrfachschuss, diverse AOE Fallen und ne AOE Salve, die je nach Situation sinnvoll sind.


Es geht bei Diablo nun mal darum sich eine Handvoll Fähigkeiten auszusuchen, und mit diesen einen Kampf zu meistern.
Es geht nicht darum je nach Situation die richtige von 50 Tasten zu drücken.
Das wären zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Ansätze, und Diablo geht den Weg "211111111111121113411111111211111111111211111111111211111111111112111111111111112111111111111112111111111"



Nicnak schrieb:


> Oder D3 mäßig. Meine Mönchin hat nen Fegetritt, Gewitterfront und die Glocke. 3 AOE Attacken die individuell sinnvoll sind.
> Wieso darf ich die nicht gleichzeitig in der Leiste haben mit nem global CD der denn Rest regelt??


Wenn es drei unterschiedliche Fähigkeiten sind, dann kannst du sie doch gleichzeitig in der Leiste haben....
lediglich zwei mal die selbe Fähigkeit mit unterschiedlichen Runen kann man nicht haben.




Nicnak schrieb:


> Na klar, noch weniger.
> Wieso spielen wir nicht gleich mit 2 Attacken. Linksklick für nen angriff und Rechtsklick um sich zu heilen.
> Und als ersatz für die restlichen Attacken nen Wecker im Menü damit man nicht einschläft. Oo
> Würde dir das Spass machen?


DAS ist Diablo.

Irgendwie scheint es mir so, als hättest du ein generelles Problem mit Diablo und dem Hack'n'Slay-Ansatz.
Man kann auch fordern, dass bei der Formel 1 Hubschrauber um die Wette fliegen; dann wäre es aber nun mal keine Formel 1 mehr...


----------



## Potpotom (22. Mai 2012)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Man kann auch fordern, dass bei der Formel 1 Hubschrauber um die Wette fliegen; dann wäre es aber nun mal keine Formel 1 mehr...


Dafür!


----------



## Bitialis (23. Mai 2012)

Das einzige was ich mir derzeit wirklich wünschen würde, wäre ein Duell-System ala WoW, Rechtsklick -> Duell -> ja/nein -> 1 Hp ende und gut is.

Gerade wenn man mit Freunden zockt, einer mal in die Stadt verschwindet und man dann zu 2. Nur rumsteht, wäre dies das erste was mir einfallen würde.

Ich brauch kein Arena-PvP, mir würde das so schon langen.

Achja und das Auktionshaus sollte dringend strukturierter aufgrbaut werden. Das passt vorne und hinten nicht.


----------



## Nicnak (23. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich finde an so einer Diskussion generell ja auch nix verkehrt. Aber wenn man mittlerweile den 3. Thread damit aufmacht, obwohl in 2 anderen Threads schon seine Vorschläge diskutiert worden sind nervt das langsam ein wenig.



*Lol, dass ist ne glatte Lüge. *


Den einen Thread hat diablor4w aufgemacht und ich hab mein Senf dazu gegeben dass ich es ne Frechheit finde nen Newbie fertig zu machen, obwohl er den Thread auch noch ...

*Ein paar 'doofe Fragen'.. nennt.
*

Der ander Thread hieß "Hat jemand zufällig Kontakte zu Blizzard?" - Wo ich das Thema kurz mal angeschnitten hatte,
und nach Ratschlägen gefragt hatte wie ich mich den am Besten bei Blizz bewerben könne, bzw. wie ich es schaffe das sich jemand in der obrigen Hirachie die Sachen mal durchliest, 
anstatt dass sie gleich im Papierkorb landen.

Werd später noch meine Meinung dazu posten, bin grad erst von Arbeit gekommen und brauch erstmal was in Magen.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Mai 2012)

Is ziemlich egal, jedenfalls wurde ausschließlich über deine "Vorschläge" diskutiert, ob du da jetzt 2 oder 3 von erstellt hast macht keinen Unterschied. Poste ruhig wieder deine Meinung, es wird sich ja sowieso nichts ändern. Kopiere dir den Text doch einfach von deinen anderen 100 Beiträgen zu dem Thema zusammen, in denen du dich ständig wiederholst.

Ich werde mich hier jedenfalls ausklinken weil ich mir das nich mehr antun will ehrlich gesagt. Ich mach lieber irgendwas sinnvolleres...

Löcher in die Luft gucken, Däumchen drehen, schlafen... Gibt ja genug...


----------



## Nicnak (23. Mai 2012)

Ich versteh langsam echt die Welt nichtmehr. 

Von daher versuche ich einfach mal meine Meinung verständlich zu machen anstatt wie davor Zitate zu entkräftigen.

Wie schon erwähnt, es ist meine Meinung. Ihr müsst diese Ansichten weder teilen, noch möchte ich Sie euch aufdrengen. 
Aber ich hoffe dass einige in der Lage sind Sie zu aktzeptieren und mir vernünftig erklären können warum das alles Quatsch sein soll.

Darum hatte ich ja davor schon gebeten, dass ihr mir das mal vernünftigt erklärt warum diese Ideen Diablo 3 kaputt machen würden.

Anstatt Erklärungen lese ich nur Mimimi dass das alles überflüssig wäre, oder mir werden Beleidigungen an den Kopf geworfen dass wäre ALLES SCHWACHSINN... WIE LANG SOLL DAS NOCH SO GEHEN?und das ich ein kleines Kind wäre.

Btw: @ ego1899 dann klink dich doch aus. Habe ich von dir verlangt meine Post zu lesen oder um dein Kommentar gebeten.
Übrigens nächste Lüge in ..ein paar doofe Fragen.. wurde nicht nur über meine Vorschläge diskutiert. Oo
"Löcher in die Luft gucken, Däumchen drehen, schlafen... Gibt ja genug..." ja dann viel Spass dabei. Lass aber nicht deine schlechte laune an mir aus wennde gerade gewiped bist oder so. 


Kurz zu mir: Ich spiele Videospiele seit 18 Jahren, bin von Anfang an Blizzard Fan und habe mich richtig auf Diablo 3 gefreut. 
Nur könnte das Spiel in meinen Augen um einiges besser sein.

Nein ich habe kein WoW 2 erwartet, sonst wäre meine erste reaktion wieso zur Hölle Orks nicht spielbar sind und was der Quatsch mit der Vogelperspektive soll.

Ich habe neben Diablo 2 auch Sacred, Devil may cry und God of War gezockt.

Ich bin zwar Casual Gamer und kein Diablo Veteran, aber ich habe das Spielprinzip verstanden, es macht mir Spass, könnte aber besser sein.


Mir kommt es so vor als schreiben hier hauptsächlich Hardcore Spieler und Spieler die von Anfang an dabei waren.
Hätte ich von Buffed zwar nicht erwartet, aber ok.

Ihr verteidigt euer Lieblingsspiel und wollt dass absolut nichts an dem alt bewerten verändert wird.
Obwohl im 3ten Teil schon haufenweise verändert wurde. In meinen Augen leider immernoch zu wenig.

Die Stammbäume sind rausgeflogen sodass man sich etz nichtmehr auf eine Handvoll Skills beschrenken muss und die Möglichkeit hat wenigstens unter den 25 ab und zu mal zu wechseln.

Beste Neuerung die Blizzard auch lange überdacht hat und das Spiel einige Male verschoben hat.


Trotzdem hätte ich hier noch ein paar weitere Vorschläge und würde gerne mal vernünftig erklärt bekommen warum die alle Schwachsinn sein sollen und sich die Spieler weltweit nicht zum Teil darauf freuen würde.

In Foren schreiben hauptsächlich Leute die viel Erfahrung haben und sehr viel spielen.

Der Hauptanteil, die Casuals spielen ein Spiel und wenn es ihnen nicht gefällt dann lassen sie es und kaufen sich zum Teil nichtmal das Addon oder den Nachfolger.
Sie meckern nicht wild rum, sondern wechseln einfach zum nächsten Spiel oder zu altbewährten Spielen die ihnen Spass machen.

Wenn Newbies fragen haben werden sie meistens gleich ausgelacht, angemacht, ignoriert, und in seltenen Fällen wird ihnen mal vernünftig geholfen und ihre Fragen beantwortet.

Kleiner Sitekick: Ich wette die meisten von euch haben nichtmal SMB 3 Welt 8 komplett durchgezockt ;p (Spass, ich auch net.)


Blizzard hat uns Spielern mit WoW verwöhnt und mit SC2 den Sp-Modus von RTS Games quasi neu erfunden.
Diablo 1 + 2 waren Meilensteine, der dritte dagegen ist ganz gut gelungen.

Btw: In diesem Forum wie auch im offiziellen und wahrscheinlich auch in zich anderen Foren gibt es haufenweise Threads und Posts mit beschwerden über das Spiel.
Allein hier gibt es im oberen Kästchen derzeit einen Post über 9 Seiten mit einer Diskussion warum D3 langweilig sein soll.

Die Meinung teile ich nicht, denke aber dass es mit nem Fingerschnippen doppelt so gut sein könnte.

Ja ich wiederhole mich gerade, werd ich auch noch öfter tun, da ich nicht davon ausgehe das jeder der dass hier liest meine vorigen Posts und Meinungen aus ..ein paar doofe Fragen.. gelesen hat.

So nun zu den Vorschlägen. (Zeit ist Geld und mit Geld kann man Bier, Kippen und Spiele kaufen. ^^)


*- eine Karte*

Damit meinte ich nicht die schon vorhandene Standardtaste M Karte Karte sondern eine allgemeine Übersichtskarte von der Welt in der D3 spielt.

Ich versteh langsam echt die Welt nichtmehr. 

Von daher versuche ich einfach mal meine Meinung verständlich zu machen anstatt wie davor Zitate zu entkräftigen.

Wie schon erwähnt, es ist meine Meinung. Ihr müsst diese Ansichten weder teilen, noch möchte ich Sie euch aufdrengen. 
Aber ich hoffe dass einige in der Lage sind Sie zu aktzeptieren und mir vernünftig erklären können warum das alles Quatsch sein soll.

Darum hatte ich ja davor schon gebeten, dass ihr mir das mal vernünftigt erklärt warum diese Ideen Diablo 3 kaputt machen würden.

Anstatt Erklärungen lese ich nur Mimimi dass das alles überflüssig wäre, oder mir werden Beleidigungen an den Kopf geworfen dass wäre ALLES SCHWACHSINN... WIE LANG SOLL DAS NOCH SO GEHEN?und das ich ein kleines Kind wäre.

Btw: @ ego1899 dann klink dich doch aus. Habe ich von dir verlangt meine Post zu lesen oder um dein Kommentar gebeten.
Übrigens nächste Lüge in ..ein paar doofe Fragen.. wurde nicht nur über meine Vorschläge diskutiert. Oo
"Löcher in die Luft gucken, Däumchen drehen, schlafen... Gibt ja genug..." ja dann viel Spass dabei. Lass aber nicht deine schlechte laune an mir aus wennde gerade gewiped bist oder so. 


Kurz zu mir: Ich spiele Videospiele seit 18 Jahren, bin von Anfang an Blizzard Fan und habe mich richtig auf Diablo 3 gefreut. 
Nur könnte das Spiel in meinen Augen um einiges besser sein.

Nein ich habe kein WoW 2 erwartet, sonst wäre meine erste reaktion wieso zur Hölle Orks nicht spielbar sind und was der Quatsch mit der Vogelperspektive soll.

Ich habe neben Diablo 2 auch Sacred, Devil may cry und God of War gezockt.

Ich bin zwar Casual Gamer und kein Diablo Veteran, aber ich habe das Spielprinzip verstanden, es macht mir Spass, könnte aber besser sein.


Mir kommt es so vor als schreiben hier hauptsächlich Hardcore Spieler und Spieler die von Anfang an dabei waren.
Hätte ich von Buffed zwar nicht erwartet, aber ok.

Ihr verteidigt euer Lieblingsspiel und wollt dass absolut nichts an dem alt bewerten verändert wird.
Obwohl im 3ten Teil schon haufenweise verändert wurde. In meinen Augen leider immernoch zu wenig.

Die Stammbäume sind rausgeflogen sodass man sich etz nichtmehr auf eine Handvoll Skills beschrenken muss und die Möglichkeit hat wenigstens unter den 25 ab und zu mal zu wechseln.

Beste Neuerung die Blizzard auch lange überdacht hat und das Spiel einige Male verschoben hat.


Trotzdem hätte ich hier noch ein paar weitere Vorschläge und würde gerne mal vernünftig erklärt bekommen warum die alle Schwachsinn sein sollen und sich die Spieler weltweit nicht zum Teil darauf freuen würde.

In Foren schreiben hauptsächlich Leute die viel Erfahrung haben und sehr viel spielen.

Der Hauptanteil, die Casuals spielen ein Spiel und wenn es ihnen nicht gefällt dann lassen sie es und kaufen sich zum Teil nichtmal das Addon oder den Nachfolger.
Sie meckern nicht wild rum, sondern wechseln einfach zum nächsten Spiel oder zu altbewährten Spielen die ihnen Spass machen.

Wenn Newbies fragen haben werden sie meistens gleich ausgelacht, angemacht, ignoriert, und in seltenen Fällen wird ihnen mal vernünftig geholfen und ihre Fragen beantwortet.

Kleiner Sitekick: Ich wette die meisten von euch haben nichtmal SMB 3 Welt 8 komplett durchgezockt ;p (Spass, ich auch net.)


Blizzard hat uns Spielern mit WoW verwöhnt und mit SC2 den Sp-Modus von RTS Games quasi neu erfunden.
Diablo 1 + 2 waren Meilensteine, der dritte dagegen ist ganz gut gelungen.

Btw: In diesem Forum wie auch im offiziellen und wahrscheinlich auch in zich anderen Foren gibt es haufenweise Threads und Posts mit beschwerden über das Spiel.
Allein hier gibt es im oberen Kästchen derzeit einen Post über 9 Seiten mit einer Diskussion warum D3 langweilig sein soll.

Die Meinung teile ich nicht, denke aber dass es mit nem Fingerschnippen doppelt so gut sein könnte.

Ja ich wiederhole mich gerade, werd ich auch noch öfter tun, da ich nicht davon ausgehe das jeder der dass hier liest meine vorigen Posts und Meinungen aus ..ein paar doofe Fragen.. gelesen hat.

So nun zu den Vorschlägen. (Zeit ist Geld und mit Geld kann man Bier und Kippen kaufen. ^^)



*- eine Karte*

Damit meinte ich nicht die schon vorhandene Standardtaste M Karte Karte sondern eine allgemeine Übersichtskarte von der Welt in der D3 spielt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ähnlich der Karte von WoW in der man sich die Welt als großes und ganzes vorstellen kann.
Dass würde meiner Meinung nach für viel Atmosphäre sorgen. 

Die Instanzen und Gebiete in D3 sind zufallsgeneriert. Egal, man müsste ja nicht gleich auf den Zentimeter bestimmen können wo man sich befindet.
In welchem zufallsgeneriertem Gebiet man sich befindet würde ja schon reichen.
Nebenbei könnte man auch den Fog of War einbauen und fürs aufdecken Erfolge bereitstellen. Den aufzudecken liebe ich bei jedem Spiel, egal ob Anno 1602 oder Age of Empires.

Im Moment sind in Diabolo Achievment enthalten die man einfach bekommt wenn man gewisse Orte erkundet hat. Wo ich mich nur jedesmal Frage: "Ja geil, wo bin ich hier eigentlich?? Oo"


*- Chareditor

*Im Moment renn ich rum mit vollgenden 2 Gestalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einer Mönchin mit blasser Haut und kurzen weißen Haaren und mit nem Barbaren der eher nem alten Bodybuilder gleicht als dass was ich mir unter einem Krieger vorstelle.

Wenn ihr dass als gelungene Characktergestaltung auffasst. Ich nicht.

Bei WoW habe ich mir 10 minuten den kopf zerbrochen wie ich meinen Ork gestalte, da ich ja ein paar Jahre mit ihm rumrennen werde.
Wenn ich bedenke dass ich in zukünftigen Coop Spielen mit lautern Zwillingen rumrennen muss kriege ich Kopfschmerzen.

Btw.: MMORPG heißt Many mans online rollplaying girl. XD Gebt Ihnen doch die Chance dazu.
Und nein, dazu gehör ich nicht. Es ist das erste mal das ich n Mädel in nem RPG spiele, weil mir der Glatzkopp einfach zu dumm aussah.


*- D3 ist kein Rollenspiel*

Das ist nicht meine Aussage sondern eure die mir schon einige Male an den Kopf geworfen wurde.

Lest euch dochmal die Story durch, hört euch die Audiofiles an und werft n Auge auf die Videos.
Was ist es den dann bitteschön, wenn kein RPG.

Ich will weder Sätze hören noch lesen wie: "Ich glaub mich dolcht ein Dorn im Aug..."
Mir ist absolut bewusst das Diablo kein klassisches RPG ist wo man in eine Rolle schlüpft. 
Trotzdem ist es eine fiktive Welt in die ich während ich spiele auch ein bisschen hineingezogen werde.


*- wenn man seine Chars im Hauptmenü drehen und anschaun könnte.*

Wo da das Problem sein soll check ich echt nicht. Keine Lust drauf, dann lasst es eben.

Ich hätte Lust drauf, und will nicht jedesmal erst ins Profil und dann auf Helden klicken damit dann noch ein gewisser Teil der Waffen nicht zu sehen ist.

WoW konnte es von Beginn an, soweit ich mich erinnern kann. 
Ich hab mir oftmals meine Rüsi und meinen Hunter mal kurz angeschaut bevor ich mich eingeloggt habe, erst recht wenn ich mal n neues Teil bekommen habe.

Bin mir eh ziemlich sicher das Blizz dass noch nachpatchen wird, aber bei der Entwicklungszeit war ich schon recht enttäuscht.


*- wenn man seine ganze Kohle in den Schmied steckt und er dafür was vernünftiges basteln würde, anstatt Crap den man auf der gleichen Stufe selber finden kann.*

Wie gesagt weiß ich nicht wie das im Endcontent aussieht. 
Meine Mönchin ist bis etz LV 19? 20? (Kann gerade nicht einloggen da die Server gewartet werden, und dass bei nem Spiel das man auch offline zocken könnte im SP Modus Oo=hust)

Ich habe bis etz eigentlich mein komplettes Gesammeltes in den Schmied gesteck und bisher ein gelbes Rezept erhalten. Blöd nur das fast meine gesamte Rüsi schon gelb ist und es mir nichts gebracht hat.
Auch die anderen Rezepte waren nicht so der bringer. 
Hier und da einige ganz nett. Nach dem Herstellen dann aber wieder unbrauchbar da die Skills frei generiert werden. Oo
3 mal das Gleiche herzustellen, wenn man dafür nichtmal Skillpoints bekommt, damit endlich mal die gewünschten Attribute vorhanden sind ist schon schwachsinn irgendwo.

Oder anders ausgedrückt: 
Ich bezahle den Mann, ich bilde ihn aus. ICH STEH VOR IHM, REDE MIT IHM, ER SIEHT MICH UND MEINE KLASSE... Will der mich veräppeln?? 
(STRG + RECHTSKLICK muss ich mal ausprobieren fällt mir grad ein) Oo


* - wenn neben dem Inventar der Char aufploppen würde um seine Rüsi zu betrachten oder einzufärben.*

Ok, durch die option im Menü das man bei Inventar aufrufen direkt rangezoomt wird hat sich dass erledigt. Mein Fehler. ^^ *schäm*


*- wenn man unnötige Rüsi direkt zerteilen könnte, anstatt die Sachen liegen zu lassen, oder alle 15 Minuten sich zurückzuporten.*

Versteh ich nicht ganz. Wenn die Macher von Hellgate London die Rechte daran haben... Ja mein Gott, legt halt mal ne Million aufn Tisch und helft denen.
Waren früher schließlich eure Mitarbeiter und mitverantwortlich an Diablo.

Die Sache nervt mich extrem. RPG`s wecken den Sammeltrieb. 
Nennt mich geizig, aber ich lass einfach ungern etwas am Boden liegen. Habe aber auch keine Lust mich ständig zu porten und zum Händler zu rennen. 
Und dass teilweise alle 10 Minuten in neuen Gebieten und nach Bossen.

Wenn es wenigstens die Möglichkeit gäbe sich vom schmied irgendnen Schmarn zu kaufen der die blauen Sachen dann disspellt.

Verstehe den Punkt echt nicht. Das ganze Spiel ist schnell gehalten mit Ports etc. und dann muss man als Sparfuchs stänig zurückrennen.

Das Inventar ordnen Minigame wurde ja zum Glück entfernt. Taschen oder Beutel die das Inv vergrößern gibbet soweit mir bekannt ist auch nicht,
wieso machen Sie es dann nicht einfach ein bisschen größer oder bieten ne andere option. 

Ich mein wir haben 2012 mit 24 - 26 zoll Bildschirmen. -.-


*- wenn man irgendwann nen schickes reittier besitzt wie in Sacred, oder zumindestens n lumpiges Pony wie in HdrO.*

Dass mit dem HDRO Pony war ein Scherz. Oo
Allgemeine Reittiere dagegen nicht.

Natürlich würden die von Sacred nicht besonders gut zu Diablo 3 passen...

Aber generell wären mounts in D3 doch ne feine Sache.

Das Spielprinzip basiert doch darauf neue und bessere Gegenstände zu finden.
Und wenn im Endgame nach nem harten Boss nen Raremount droppen würde und der gesamte Coopmodus darum würfeln würde wer es den bekommt... Weiß nicht, ich würde es gut finden.

Mounts sind unnütz in D3, weil das Spielsystem zu schnell ist?

In WoW, Skyrim etc. macht man doch auch nichts anderes als hin zum Mob absteigen, umhauen, rauf aufs Mount, weiterreiten, absteigen, Blümchen pflücken/Erz abbauen, rauf aufs Mount...

Auch so, wenn man im Coop Modus kurz mal pinkeln geht und die Grp schon im nächsten Bereich ist, bleibt reiten schneller als Laufen.

Keine Lust auf n Mount? Ab ins AH.

Blizz verkauft für !!!!10 &#8364;!!!! *kotzwürg* Mounts und Pets im Ingameshop. Oo
Da wird sich für seltende mounts sicher ein Käufer im Echtgeldoptionshaus finden lassen.


*- ein dritter Spielmodi neben Hardcore und Classic indem alle Attacken erlaubt wären. (mit global CD`s und eigenen öffentlichen Spielen ala WoW PvP, PvE, Rpg Servern etc.)*

Mein Hauptanliegen, da das schicke Spiel sonst bei mir in Sachen Langzeitmotivation den Bach runter läuft.



Jesbi schrieb:


> Man kann in Diablo 3 nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Skills gleichzeitig Nutzen, dass ist eben so. Dieses Feature gibt es auch in anderen Games.
> Aber es gibt die Möglichkeit ein Questgebiet zu betreten, sich die Gegner anzuschauen und dann dementsprechend die Skills auszuwählen.



Was für ein Feature denn bitteschön? In meinen Augen ist das ein Bug.

Du findest es besser erst in ein Gebiet zu gehen und sich die Moobs anzuschauen, anstatt die Möglichkeit zu haben in Milisekunden frei zu entscheiden und die passende Attacke zu wählen?



floppydrive schrieb:


> - ein dritter Spielmodi neben Hardcore und Classic indem alle Attacken erlaubt wären. (mit global CD`s und eigenen öffentlichen Spielen ala WoW PvP, PvE, Rpg Servern etc.)
> 
> *Open World oder was meinst du?*



Nein mein ich nicht. Oo

Neben dem klassischen (derzeitigem) Modus 
und dem Hardcore Modus, wo wenn man stirbt, man tot ist und bleibt.

denke ich an einen dritten Modus.
Einen in dem Mann statt 6 Attacken die Möglichkeit hat alle seine Attacken zu nutzen.
Oder wo man wenigstens die vorhandenen 6 Attacken mit STRG + ALT + SHIFT switchen kann.

Einen Modus wo das Ganze über Global Cooldowns geregelt wir.
Und mit öffentlichen Coop Spielen die nur die Leute betreten können die sich in diesem Spielmodus befinden.




odinxd schrieb:


> - Skills: ich finde es grade gut das man nur so wenig zur Auswahl hat, das macht das ganze für mich viel *Individueller* und *spassiger*. Bei Wow ( warum vergleicht man diese Spiele eigentlich??) mags ja sein das man seine 40 Fertigkeiten hat, und klar man* KANN* sie alle benutzen *aber wirklich nützlich sind se einfach nicht... *




Ähhmm...Öhhm..Häh??...öhm..ähm...öh??? *kopfschmerzenkrieg*


Aua. Nichts für ungut, aber ich zeig dich gleich an wegen Körperverletzung. ^^

Du findest es *individueller und spassiger* die ganze Zeit auf die gleichen 6 Knöpfe zu drücken?? Die ganze Zeit die gleichen 6 Attacken zu sehen??

Die restlichen 34 Attacken bei WoW sind nicht sinnvoll??

Erklär mir das mal bitte, ne ernsthaft, nimm dir mal ne Minute Zeit und erklär mir das mal bitte was daran spassiger ist und wieso die restlichen WoW Attacken nicht sinnvoll sein sollen??

Meine Birne kapiert sowas nicht. SRY.




Nexilein schrieb:


> Das würde das Spiel nicht kaputt machen. Aber es ist, ebenso wie die Welt-Karte, *eine Feature das kaum etwas bringen würde.
> *
> Es geht bei Diablo nun mal darum sich eine Handvoll Fähigkeiten auszusuchen, und mit diesen einen Kampf zu meistern.
> Es geht nicht darum je nach Situation die richtige von 50 Tasten zu drücken.
> ...



Wieso würde das kaum etwas bringen??

Wenn mann statt 2111111211113111141112 vom System die Möglichkeit geboten bekommmen würde 1121114116112111711191161711516111411111511!!!! 
zu zocken würde dass vielen Spieler schon etwas bringen. *Spielspass!!!*

Und darum geht es doch bei Videogames.

Blizzard ist seit langem einer der Marktführer in Sachen E-Sports, aber in Sachen Diablo 3 fahren sie den Kasten echt an die Wand.

Wozu schrauben Sie gerade an einer PvP Arena wenn vernünftiges PvP im Ansatz schon beschränkt wird???


Versteht mich nicht falsch. (nicht schon wieder bitte -.-)

Ich bin definitiv *kein* Pro Gamer!

Aber ich hätte gerne die Möglichkeit Situationsabhängig zu entscheiden welche Attacke ich nutze von den 25 die mein Char zur Verfügung hat.

Würdest du auch bei SC2 die Einheiten auf 6 beschränken?

Stell dir mal bitte ein Spiel vor zwischen zB. TLO und HasuObs wenn jeder nur 6 Einheiten und 6 Gebäude zur Verfügung hätte.

Da gäbe es weder einen HomerJ der so nen Schanarch kommentieren würde, noch wäre SC in den WCG gelistet.


Keine Lust mit 25 Attacken zu spielen?? Dann macht es halt nicht
Ist das Spiel zu schnell für euch, sodass ihr nicht situationsabhängig entscheiden könnt??? Dreht die Spielgeschwindigkeit runter ;P
Seit ihr alte Veteranen über 50 und zu alt etwas neues zu lernen?? 	Springt in nen Jungbrunnen.

Ok, etz wirds frech. Themenwechsel.



> Ich denke ja, er ist der einzige



Nice dass man bei Buffed etz schon von den Moderatoren beleidigt wird. 





Zurück zum Thema.

Wenn ihr wirklich der Meinung seit das diese Vorschläge alle der reinste Schwachsinn sind und kein bisschen zur Verbesserung beitragen würden.
Dann erklärt mir dass bitte vernünftig.

Mag sein dass ihr Gewisse sachen für Schwachsinn haltet oder sie für euch überflüssig währen.

Aber Bliiazrd hat weltweit über zich Millionen Spieler, darunter ein Haufen Kunden aus dem Bereich E-Sport und über 10 Millionen WoW Nutzer.

Kann mir echt nicht vorstellen dass ich der einzige bin weltweit dem solche Verbesserungen Spass machen würden.

*Und darum geht es doch beim Zocken... Spielspass!

edit:* Respekt ans Buffed Forum das so ein langer Beitrag gestemmt wird. 

Ich erwarte nicht das sich jemand soviel Zeit nimmt wie ich für seine Meinung,
aber begründet mal eure meinungen anstatt nur mimmimi zu schreiben das ist alles Schwachsinn und überflüssig.

6:20 etz.. boar wat n Feierabend. Oo

Servus und Gn8. (obwohl, n stündchen zocken ist noch drin


----------



## Sethek (23. Mai 2012)

Eieiei,

Ich bin ja eigentlich immer ein Verfechter von "Jeder darf hier seinen Mist posten, ob es einem selber schmeckt oder nicht." Allerdings musste ich hier - zugegebenermaßen - an mich halten. Irgendwo im thread wurde das Adjektiv "penetrant" gebraucht, und das trifft den Nagel punktgenau auf den Kopp.

Lieber Nicnac,

Ich möchte Dir nicht zu nahe treten, das mal einleitend. Obwohl ich aufgrund deines Schreibstils und vor allem des Inhalts eigentlich fest davon ausgehe, dass Du ein Troll bist oder beim Alter um 10 Jahre geschummelt hast - es gibt nichts, was es nicht gibt, insofern ein paar (wirklich) gutgemeinter Ratschläge:

Du schreibst offensichtlich gerne und viel. Daran ist überhaupt nichts auszusetzen, ganz im Gegenteil, es ist eine wunderbare Beschäftigung, der viel zu wenig leute nachgehen. Aber wie so viele Hobbyschriftsteller und Fanfic-Produzenten erliegst Du vermutlich der irrigen Annahme, "gut" zu sein. Du erwähnst es zwar nicht explizit, aber die Selbstverständlichkeit, mit der Du Deine Ergüsse voll stolz präsentierst, spricht Bände.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, Selbstvertrauen ist eine gute Sache - in wohldosiertem Maße. Zu viel davon wird schnell zur Anmaßung. Dein Schreibstil hat Potential - nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Nur werden in unserem Land die wenigsten von Potential alleine leben können - man muß dieses Potential entfalten, und das ist ein in aller Regel längerer Vorgang. Wenns Dir wirklich zusagt und Du DIch nicht davon abschrecken lässt, das es hierzulande vermutlich nicht mehr als eine Handvoll Menschen gibt, die wirklich davon leben können (Journalisten gibts wesentlich mehr), dann machs, aber richtig, fang klein an, lerne, nutze die workshops, die man so allenthalben findet.

Das selbe gilt auch für Deine Vorschläge und Deine implizit zum Ausdruck gebrachte Überzeugung, Du hättest den absoluten Durchblick und würdest quasi als Heilsbringer darniederschweben können um Blizzard aus dem selbstgeschaffenen Jammertal der Mittelmäßigkeit zu führen - wenn, ja wenn man Deiner mosaischen Botschaft nur lauschen würde.

Die harte Realität ist: Erstens interessiert sich kein Aas für die Meinung von jemandem, der weder Erfahrung noch Referenzen hat und der noch dazu nicht in der Lage ist, seine atemberaubenden Ideen verständlich mitzuteilen (und auch keinerlei Anzeichen für eine Bereitschaft, sich Sprache anzueignen, erkennen lässt).
Zweitens sind Deine Vorschläge, wie Dir ja schon mehrheitlich mitgeteilt wurde, weder was neues noch - nach Mehrheitsmeinung, der ich mich doch recht unumwunden anschließen möchte, entweder kosmetische Veränderungen ohne Einfluß auf Spiel oder Dinge, die aus einem anderen Genre stammen und da auch hingehören.

Auch hier gilt: Wenn dich das Designen von Spielen wirklich reizt, gut. Mach was in der Richtung, aber mach es richtig. Informiere Dich, wie man einen Fuß in die Tür bekommt, mach Praktika, _lerne_. Auch der sanft- und gutmütigste Personaleumel wird Dich, wenn Du einfährst wie Graf Rotz und Deine heilsbringenden Vorschläge präsentierst - so ganz ohne Referenzen, nur mit "ihr baut nur scheisse, so und so und so müsst ihrs machen, weil ichs sage und ich den Durchblick habe" - hochkant aus der Bude werfen. Damit hätte er auch vollkommen recht.

Kurzum, mit einem nobody wird keiner, der auch nur den Schatten einer designtechnischen Entscheidungsbefugnis hat, sprechen. Von diesen Niemanden gibts nämlich im Internet regelrechte Schwärme. Willst Du gehört werden, musst Du erstmal lernen - und wenn Du gelernt hast, darfst Du dann irgendwann lehren.


ein kleines &#8364;dith hätte noch einen Nachtrag: Zur Anmaßung gehört auch, von den Kritikern (so richtig positiv hat sich ja niemand geäußert) detailliertere Gründe zu verlangen. Verschobene Perspektive: NATÜRLICH bist für dich DU der Nabel des Universums - aber das gilt - Ehrenwort - nicht für den Rest der Menschheit. Insofern widmen Dir wildfremde Menschen nicht plötzlich mehr zeit und erklären Dir detailverliebt, warum Du in Ihren Augen bullshit verzapfst, schon gar nicht, wenn Dus einforderst. Der Engländer spricht da gerne von einem "sense of entitlement", den Du geradezu ausstrahlst, und das - zumindest was mich angeht - nicht zu Deinem Vorteil.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Mai 2012)

Oh nein, du hast es tatsächlich getan. Es ist wirklich eigentlich nichts persönliches, aber ich habe mich bisher weitesgehend aus der Diskussion gehalten, da ich nicht die xte Person sein wollte, die dich auf gewisse gedankliche Fehler verweist.

- eine Karte
Die Umgebung in Diablo 3 ist zufallsgeneriert. Beim ersten Einloggen ist der Weg zur Höhle vielleicht eine gerade Strecke, quasi ein Schlauch, beim nächsten Einloggen ist es ein komplettes Gebiet, wo die Höhle unten rechts ist, beim nächsten Einloggen ist die Höhle oben links.

Es ist nicht wie in World of Warcraft, wo sich höchstens durch Phasing kleine Wegstrecken über den Questverlauf verändern, Diablo 3 sieht bei wirklich jedem einloggen anders aus.

Für jedes dieser Gebiete hast du per Tastendruck M eine Ansicht davon, was du bereits erkundet hast.

Diese Individualität erhöht die Wiederspielbarkeit. Zwar bleibt die Kerngeschichte immer die Gleiche, jedoch findest du nicht immer die gleichen Zufallshöhlen mit irgendwelchen Händlern oder stärkeren Gegnern oder hast bestimmte rare Gegner an bestimmten Ecken. Man soll eben nicht voraussagen können, worauf man trifft. Nur die einzelnen Endbosse sind hier klar definiert und immer an ihrem Stammplatz.

Es gibt keinen Walkthrough, keine vorbestimmte Karte, auf der man sieht, wo die Höhle nun genau ist, man soll nicht immer hundertprozentig wissen, was einen erwartet. Man soll suchen.

Es gibt nicht eine Karte, weil Blizzard keine Lust hatte, so etwas ins Spiel zu bringen. Es geht einfach darum, das es keine vorgefertigte Karten geben SOLL, eben weil diese Zufallsgenerierung vorhanden ist, durch die man mehr als einen Laufweg gibt.

- Charaktereditor
Wir sind nicht in einem MMO, wo andere Leute auf dein Aussehen reagieren könnten. Es gibt vor allem ein großes Geschnetzel, viele Leichen und coole Animationen. Jeder Pixel mehr für meinen Charakter ist eine Augenpracht. Die Charaktere sollen keine gute Figur machen, eine Frisur soll nicht immer sitzen.

Charaktereditierung benötigt so einige Spielbastelzeit für jeden Programmierer. Schließlich muss jede Attacke neu animiert werden. Für die rote Haarfarbe, für die grüne Haarfarbe, für längere Fingernägel, für ne größere Nase. Ein Charaktereditor wie bei Oblivion hat es nicht ins Spiel geschafft. Das sollte man erstmal respektieren. Wenn es kommen sollte, dann kann man sich einen Ast freuen, angesichts des Aufwands jedoch zur Programmierung wäre der Nutzenfaktor nun nicht sooo hoch. Und meine Meinung dazu ist dann einfach, das man jene Zeit besser dazu verwenden könnte, neue Inhalte zu programmieren oder die Inszenierung an sich weiter zu stärken.

- Hauptmenü Charakter-drehen + Reittiere
Auch hier eine ähnliche Begründung wie zum Charaktereditor. Nice to have, aber für mich kein Argument zur unbedingten Spielverbesserung. Auch hier benenne ich wieder den Programmieraufwand. Die Unkosten für eine völlige Neubearbeitung zur Implementierung von Reittieren ... Wofür das Ganze? Das hat immer sowas von "Snack-Shops für staatliche Warteschlangen", wo man sich z. B. beim Standesamt 3 Stunden hinsetzen muss und dafür extra Stände mit Getränkeverkauf hingestellt werden, das man währenddessen nicht verdurstet oder verhungert. Natürlich wäre es schön, sich bei solchen Geschichten was kaufen zu können, das jedoch all das finanziert werden muss ...

- Zufällige Verzauberungen durch den Schmied
Diese zufälligen Verzauberungen sorgen dafür, dass das herstellen mit dem Schmied spannend bleibt. Man soll eben nicht immer perfekte Items im ersten Anlauf kommen. Das Gold- und Mat-auffressen ist gewollt. Das Spiel würde reichlich sinnlos, wenn man alles perfekt basteln könnte. Hier ist es eben genauso wie WoW. Auch WoW würde reichlich an möglicher Spielzeit verlieren, wenn man immer die Items erhalten würde, die man bräuchte. 
Der eigentliche Sinn des Spieles ist eben nicht das einmalige Durchspielen. Das Ziel ist es, seine Items zu perfektionieren und damit dann die höheren Schwierigkeitsgrade hinter sich zu bringen. Das ist einfach so in diesem Spiel und auch das sollte man respektieren. 
Genau dieses Lottospiel mit dem Schmied macht es meiner Meinung nach sogar interessant. Denn es besteht nur eine leichte Hoffnung, dass das Item besser wird, als das bisherige. Wenns für mich schlechter ist, ist es vielleicht interessant für einen meiner anderen Charaktere. Oder aber für andere Spieler. Klappt es nicht, klappts vielleicht beim nächsten Mal. 
Eine Erwartungshaltung diesbezüglich halte ich für einen Fehler.

- Rüssi direkt zerteilen statt in die Stadt
Auch hier spricht der kleine WoWler in dir. Dabei gehts doch hier so viel schneller, als den Ruhestein zu nehmen, man kann ja Sekunden später direkt an den Ort zurück, wo man vorher stand. Man hat hier nunmal kein Tundramammut oder Händler nach jeder Quest. Und es wäre auch unpassend, abseits der wenigen "Überlebenden" in den Zufalls-Höhlen noch an jeder Ecke verkaufen zu können.
Könnte man selbst alles kaputt machen, wollte man auch selbst herstellen. Wofür also den Schmied? Und Gold-Herstellungskosten? Der Verkauf der Items bzw. das kaputtmachen gehört fest zum Spielvorgang. Ein Gildenkollege schmeißt die meisten Items einfach wieder aus dem Inventar, egal welche Farbe. Dann hat er eben keine Lust darauf, zurück in die Stadt zu gehen. Jedem das Seine.
Und wirklich zeitraubend finde ich den Verkauf und das kaputtmachen nicht. Zumindest bei mir ists immer weit unter einer Minute, bis ich fertig bin. Und so lange hat man endlich mal eine gewisse Entspannung.


Alles in allem bekommt man einfach das Gefühl, du denkst nicht weit genug. Es ist immer ein "ich will, ich will, ich will" ohne darüber nachzudenken, wie die Folgen sind. Und Programmierkosten sprechen in vielen Fällen einfach gegen "nice to have"-Meinungen. Andersrum verdrehst du etwas den Spielsinn, wenn du dir erhoffst, das wichtige Grundlagen des Spiels wie zufällige Itemherstellung bzw. Gebiete wegfallen. Denn die Spielfreude geht meines Erachtens eher verloren, wenn ich immer genau weiß, wie ich welchen Centimeter auf der Karte laufen muss, um mit dauer-perfektem Equipment alle Gegner zu onehitten.

Wahre Problemkinder sind wie immer die Klassenbalance, die allgemeine Schwierigkeit und eine Inflation, wenn Dinge wie der Schmiedausbau wegfallen und Gold so zur absoluten Nebensache wird


----------



## odinxd (23. Mai 2012)

Puh okay ich versuch mal meine Antworten mit reinzuschreiben damits übersichtlich bleibt.



Nicnak schrieb:


> ...
> Anstatt Erklärungen lese ich nur Mimimi dass das alles überflüssig wäre, oder mir werden Beleidigungen an den Kopf geworfen dass wäre ALLES SCHWACHSINN... WIE LANG SOLL DAS NOCH SO GEHEN?und das ich ein kleines Kind wäre.
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicnak (23. Mai 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Eieiei,...
> ...Obwohl ich aufgrund deines Schreibstils und vor allem des Inhalts eigentlich fest davon ausgehe, dass Du ein Troll bist oder beim Alter um 10 Jahre geschummelt hast - es gibt nichts, was es nicht gibt, insofern ein paar (wirklich) gutgemeinter Ratschläge:



Wie, oder wodurch kommst du anhand meines Schreibstils auf die Idee dass ich ein Troll bin? Oder dass ich bei meinem Alter um 10 Jahre geschummelt habe? 
Ich glaube deine paar Zeilen weisen mehr Rechtschreibfehler, Retorikfehler und geistige Konfusität auf als mein gesamter letzter Post.



> Du schreibst offensichtlich gerne und viel. Daran ist überhaupt nichts auszusetzen, ganz im Gegenteil, es ist eine wunderbare Beschäftigung, der viel zu wenig leute nachgehen. Aber wie so viele Hobbyschriftsteller und Fanfic-Produzenten erliegst Du vermutlich der irrigen Annahme, "gut" zu sein. Du erwähnst es zwar nicht explizit, aber die Selbstverständlichkeit, mit der Du Deine Ergüsse voll stolz präsentierst, spricht Bände.[



Sry aber was zum Geier haben meine Verbesserungsvorschläge und meine Meinung zu Diablo 3 damit zu tun ein Hobbyschriftsteller oder Fanfic-Produzent zu sein und dass ich der vermutlichen Annahme unterliege gut zu sein??

Ich kann mich gewählt artikulieren wenn ich möchte. Aber was hat der vorrige Beitrag mit Journalismus zu tun?? 

Ich habe den Post extra ausführlich geschrieben und bin in die Details gegangen damit man mal meine Meinung als Casual Gamer versteht.

Ich wiederhole mich wenns sein muss noch tausendmal.

Ich will meine Meinung zu dem Spiel lediglich äußern. Aber niemandem aufzwingen.

Ich möchte nur verstanden werden. 

Und wenn anscheinend alle der Meinung sind die Ideen sind unnütz, Schwachsinnig und absolut fehl am Platz,
dann erklärt mir doch mal bitte wieso??

Wieso diese Verbesserungsvorschläge Diablo 3 kaputt machen würden. Und ich laut Aussage von einem Community Mitglied nichtmal in die Nähe von einem Blizz Mitarbeiter dürfte um seinen Geist nicht zu vergiften.





> Versteh mich nicht falsch, Selbstvertrauen ist eine gute Sache - in wohldosiertem Maße. Zu viel davon wird schnell zur Anmaßung. Dein Schreibstil hat Potential - nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Nur werden in unserem Land die wenigsten von Potential alleine leben können - man muß dieses Potential entfalten, und das ist ein in aller Regel längerer Vorgang. Wenns Dir wirklich zusagt und Du DIch nicht davon abschrecken lässt, das es hierzulande vermutlich nicht mehr als eine Handvoll Menschen gibt, die wirklich davon leben können (Journalisten gibts wesentlich mehr), dann machs, aber richtig, fang klein an, lerne, nutze die workshops, die man so allenthalben findet.



Ich verstehe dich gerade falsch, aber so richtig.

Während du anscheinend 2 Zeilen gelesen hast und versuchst mich nieder zu putzen.

Was hat den bitte mein Selbstvertrauen, oder mein Schreibstil mit den Ideen zu tun???

Wieso soll ich deiner Meinung nach klein anfangen, lernen und Workshops nutzen??

Ich habe einen Job. Ne abgeschlossene Lehre, nen guten Realschulabschluß. 

Was zum Teufel hat dass mit den Vorschlägen zu tun??




> ...wenn man Deiner mosaischen Botschaft nur lauschen würde...



Alter Schwede ich park gleich mein Kopf in der Wand.

*Was hat hier irgendwas mit Moses zu tun??* 

Ne echt ich kann nicht mehr...

Ich will doch nur erklärt bekommen wieso meine Äußerungen allesamt absoluter Quatsch sind??

Nach wie vor bin ich der Meinung dass sich Blizz casuals vergrault und die Community fährt dem nach.
Und dass nicht seit gestern, sondern seit zich Jahren.

Du lieferst nicht ein vernünftiges Argument ab wieso die Vorschläge Schrott sein sollen.
Aber versuchst mich mit irgendeinem gesitigem Dünnpfiff an die Wand zu klatschen,
und schreibst stattdessen irgenetwas von Schreibstilen, Journalismus, übertriebenem Selbstvertrauen und Religion?? 

Wer denkt den hier gerade er wäre der Nabel der Welt.

Ich hab lediglich ein paar Ideen, die in meinem Augen sinnvoll sind.
Wären sie es nicht würde ich sie hier nicht darbieten. Oo


----------



## Nicnak (23. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Oh nein, du hast es tatsächlich getan. Es ist wirklich eigentlich nichts persönliches, aber ich habe mich bisher weitesgehend aus der Diskussion gehalten, da ich nicht die xte Person sein wollte, die dich auf gewisse gedankliche Fehler verweist.
> 
> - eine Karte
> Die Umgebung in Diablo 3 ist zufallsgeneriert. Beim ersten Einloggen ist der Weg zur Höhle vielleicht eine gerade Strecke, quasi ein Schlauch, beim nächsten Einloggen ist es ein komplettes Gebiet, wo die Höhle unten rechts ist, beim nächsten Einloggen ist die Höhle oben links.
> ...



Dann nimm das etz auch nicht persönlich Doof*katze*, aber du bist echt ein dummer *Hund*. 

*Ich habe doch extra noch Bilder eingefügt um euch meinen Standpunkt von der Karte zu erklären. ^_^
*
Und etz schreibst du schon wieder etwas von der minimap die es bereits gibt??? 

Erst lesen und verstehen, dann posten.


*Edit:* Bzw. Lies dir den Teil nochmal durch.



*- eine Karte*

Damit meinte ich nicht die schon vorhandene Standardtaste M Karte sondern eine allgemeine Übersichtskarte von der Welt in der D3 spielt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ähnlich der Karte von WoW in der man sich die Welt als großes und ganzes vorstellen kann.
Dass würde meiner Meinung nach für viel *Atmosphäre* sorgen. 

Die Instanzen und Gebiete in D3 sind *zufallsgeneriert.* Egal, man müsste ja nicht gleich auf den Zentimeter bestimmen können wo man sich befindet.
In welchem *zufallsgeneriertem* Gebiet man sich befindet würde ja schon reichen.
Nebenbei könnte man auch den Fog of War einbauen und fürs aufdecken Erfolge bereitstellen. Den aufzudecken liebe ich bei jedem Spiel, egal ob Anno 1602 oder Age of Empires.

Im Moment sind in Diabolo Achievment enthalten die man einfach bekommt wenn man gewisse Orte erkundet hat. Wo ich mich nur jedesmal Frage: "Ja geil, wo bin ich hier eigentlich?? Oo"


----------



## Lari (23. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Ich will doch nur erklärt bekommen wieso meine Äußerungen allesamt absoluter Quatsch sind??


Das haben nun mehrere Personen in zum Teil sehr ausführlichen Beiträgen versucht zu erklären.



> Ich hab lediglich ein paar Ideen, die in meinem Augen sinnvoll sind.
> Wären sie es nicht würde ich sie hier nicht darbieten. Oo



Joa, und sie werden seitenweise als nicht sinnvoll erachtet. Man hat versucht dir vernünftig zu erklären, wieso es wohl nicht in Diablo 3 oder Hack n Slay Spiele generell reinpassen würde oder warum es eben so wie es ist völlig in Ordnung ist.
Find dich einfach mal damit ab, dass deine "Geniestreiche" eben keine sind.


----------



## floppydrive (23. Mai 2012)

@mod Hört auf meine gar legendären Posts zu löschen 

@Nicnak Wieso siehst du nicht ein das keiner deiner Meinung ist?


----------



## Nicnak (23. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> - Charaktereditor
> Wir sind nicht in einem MMO, wo andere Leute auf dein Aussehen reagieren könnten...



Diablo ist kein MMO?? Kein Massive Multiplayer Onlinegame?? Oder auf deutsch, es spielen nicht zich Leute Gleichzeitig online und bilden Gruppen??

Leute können nicht auf mein Außsehen reagieren??

Komisch dass ich dann vor 2 Std die reaktion *rolleyes* bekommen habe als ich mit nem weiteren Barbaren in einer Gruppe war, der nicht nur gleich aussah, sondern auch gleich equipt war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Srört euch sowas nicht?? Mich schon.




> Charaktereditierung benötigt so einige Spielbastelzeit für jeden Programmierer. Schließlich muss jede Attacke neu animiert werden. Für die rote Haarfarbe, für die grüne Haarfarbe, für längere Fingernägel, für ne größere Nase...



*Ist dass jetzt dein ernst???
*
Rechne dir mal bitte aus wieviele Animationen das bei Spore oder Saints Row 3 wären. Ich erwähne nicht mal WoW ;p




> - Hauptmenü Charakter-drehen + Reittiere
> ...Nice to have, aber für mich kein Argument zur unbedingten Spielverbesserung. Auch hier benenne ich wieder den Programmieraufwand. Die Unkosten für eine völlige Neubearbeitung zur Implementierung von Reittieren ... Wofür das Ganze?..
> ...Natürlich wäre es schön, sich bei solchen Geschichten was kaufen zu können, das jedoch all das finanziert werden muss ...



Wäre mir etz zwar neu dass Blizz pleite wäre. Und seltsam das so ein Miniunternehmen wie Ascaron das hinbekommen hat, aber ok. 

Klar hätte man daran von vornherein denke müssen, aber Reitiere wären bis zum nächsten Addon locker drin.
Und das mit den Charmodellen drehen im nächsten Patch.

Diablo 3 läuft auf der gleichen Engine wie WC3, SC2 und WoW (soweit mir bekannt).
Und die Spiele können einiges mehr als nen Charmodell im Hauptmenü zu drehen.




> - Zufällige Verzauberungen durch den Schmied
> Denn es besteht nur eine leichte Hoffnung, dass das Item besser wird, als das bisherige. Wenns für mich schlechter ist, ist es vielleicht interessant für einen meiner anderen Charaktere. Oder aber für andere Spieler. Klappt es nicht, klappts vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.
> Eine Erwartungshaltung diesbezüglich halte ich für einen Fehler.



*Hallo, ich bezahle den Mann, bilde ihn aus. ^^

*Auf den Rest geh ich mal nicht ein, dass man WoW mehrfach durchspielen soll XD und es an möglicher Spielzeit verlieren würde wenn man alles sofort bekommen würde.*
*


> - Rüssi direkt zerteilen statt in die Stadt
> Auch hier spricht der kleine WoWler in dir.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrGimbel (23. Mai 2012)

Du könntest uns natürlich auch mal erklären, warum Diablo besser wäre, wenn man:

- ein Reittier hat (auf die Erklärung bin ich ganz besonders gespannt^^)
- eine Weltkarte (die es übrigens im Handbuch gibt)
- das Aussehen seines Chars verändern könnte, wenn dieser vor lauter Rüstung eh nicht zu sehen ist

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen:
D3 bezieht seinen Reiz daraus, dass man effektgeladen durch Monsterhorden schnetzelt. Überall spritzt Blut, fliegen Trümmer, Knochen und Körper durch die Gegend. Was auf Normal noch recht einfach ist, wird später deutlich anspruchsvoller, wenn mehr Movement gefragt wird, wenn es wichtig wird seinen Char nicht nur auf Max-Schaden zu trimmen (die eigentlichen Bosse sind dann auch nicht mehr die immer gleichen Storybossmobs, sondern die zufällig erzeugten seltenen (blau) und raren (gelb) Mobs, die einem im Weg stehen). Das ganze Spiel ist auf schnelles zocken und perfekter Spielfluss ausgelegt.
Und das ganze macht gleich nochmal mehr Spass, wenn man mit 3 Kumpels zockt.

Edit: um auf deinen Beitrag über den hier kurz einzugehen.
- ein MMO hat mehr als maximal 4 Spieler
- ich persönlich mag es leiber, wenn jede Klasse nur einmal in der Gruppe vorhanden ist, aber es stört mich auch nicht wenn 2 oder 4 barbs zusammen zocken, die gleich aussehen.
- du kannst auch im Gruppenspiel auf´s Klo, weil du durch einen Klick auf das Banner deines Mitspielers sofort (ohne hinzureiten ^^) zu ihm geportet wirst.


----------



## floppydrive (23. Mai 2012)

1. Diablo ist kein MMO es ist ein Hack n Slay, du verstehst anscheinend nicht was ein MMO, das wäre so als würdest du behaupten in Call of Duty kann man sein Aussehen nicht so verändern wie in Global Agenda.

2. Nein es ist nicht die selbe Engine, nur weil der Grafik Stil typisch Blizzard ist heißt es nicht das es die gleiche Engine ist.

3. Was hast du bitte für Freunde das die nicht mal paar Minuten warten können bis du verkaufst hast?


Du hast einfach keine Ahnung und hast soviel Plan von Games wie eine Kuh von der Quantenphysik, ich lese wirklich viel dummes Zeug im Buffed Forum und bin nun schon gewöhnt das sich hier viel sammelt aber du übertriffst mit deinen Aussagen alles bisherige.


----------



## Potpotom (23. Mai 2012)

Blau ist das neue Schwarz! Versteht das endlich!


----------



## Sethek (23. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Wie, oder wodurch kommst du anhand meines Schreibstils auf die Idee dass ich ein Troll bin? Oder dass ich bei meinem Alter um 10 Jahre geschummelt habe?
> Ich glaube deine paar Zeilen weisen mehr Rechtschreibfehler, Retorikfehler und geistige Konfusität auf als mein gesamter letzter Post.



Der Glaube mag Berge versetzen, für alle nicht-tektonischen Belange ist man aber meiner Erfahrung nach mit Wissen besser bedient. Allerdings sehe ich mich jetzt in meiner Einschätzung, Du würdest Dich für perfekt halten, bestätigt. 




> Sry aber was zum Geier haben meine Verbesserungsvorschläge und meine Meinung zu Diablo 3 damit zu tun ein Hobbyschriftsteller oder Fanfic-Produzent zu sein und dass ich der vermutlichen Annahme unterliege gut zu sein??


Weil sich mit besagten Verschlimmbesserungsposts und den stolz dargebotenen fanfic-Geschichten für mich ein gewisses, in sich konsistentes Gesamtbild ergibt.



> Ich kann mich gewählt artikulieren wenn ich möchte. Aber was hat der vorrige Beitrag mit Journalismus zu tun??



Nein, Du kannst versuchen, Dich gewählt zu artikulieren - und allein die Bereitschaft dazu kann man Dir hoch anrechnen - aber man stößt allerortens auf ungelenke Formulierungen, geradeso wie bei jemandem, der sich eben redlich bemüht, aber - in aller Regel aufgrund eines gewissen Kompetenzdenkens - nie versucht hat, sich zu verbessern.



> Ich wiederhole mich wenns sein muss noch tausendmal.


Es steht wohl auch zu befürchten, dass die tausendjährige...pardon, tausendmalige Wiederholung selbst ohne Sachzwang ins Haus steht, oder? 



> Ich will meine Meinung zu dem Spiel lediglich äußern. Aber niemandem aufzwingen.


Du präsentierst unter anderem Dein Konzept. Mehrheitlich wird dieses Konzept abgelehnt, mit teils knappen, teils etwas ausführlicheren Begründungen. Soweit normaler Forenbetrieb - allerdings wiederholst Du gebetsmühlenartig die ewig gleichen Vorschläge, forderst von den anderen Forenbesuchern eine detailliertere Beschäftigung mit Deinen Thesen und stellst die Situation dar, als wäre ein mangelndes Verständnis Deiner Vorschläge der einzige Grund, warum sie anderen mißfallen könnten.

Das ist schon eine ziemliche Brechstange, die Du da ablieferst.



> Und wenn anscheinend alle der Meinung sind die Ideen sind unnütz, Schwachsinnig und absolut fehl am Platz,
> dann erklärt mir doch mal bitte wieso??



Wenn etwas als unnütz bezeichnet wird, ist doch alles gesagt - derjenige, der dieses Urteil fällt, würde aus dieser Änderung keinen für ihn erkennbaren Nutzen ziehen. Muss er sich etwa rechtfertigen, weil dem so ist?



> Wieso diese Verbesserungsvorschläge Diablo 3 kaputt machen würden. Und ich laut Aussage von einem Community Mitglied nichtmal in die Nähe von einem Blizz Mitarbeiter dürfte um seinen Geist nicht zu vergiften.



Die Aussage war zwar hart, aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich ihr der Sache nach nicht widersprechen kann. Warum? Ich kann mir einfach kein Szenario vorstellen, bei dem ein geistig gesunder, erwachsener Mensch mit derart grenzenloser Naivität ernsthaft einen Weg sucht, um bei Blizzard Gehör zu finden und seine paar Ideen für so weltbewegend, innovativ und genial hält, dass man natürlich auf ihn hören würde.
Es gibt zig Foren, in denen sich zig mal zig Forenteilnehmer mit Diablo3 beschäftigen, und das bringt zig mal zig mal zig Ideen zur Verbesserung mit sich - da sind Deine Ideen schonmal ungeachtet ihres tatsächlichen Wertes nichts besonderes - wenn man davon absieht, dass kaum eine Ideensammlung so viel Gegenwind und so wenig positive Resonanz erhält.



> Wieso soll ich deiner Meinung nach klein anfangen, lernen und Workshops nutzen??
> 
> Ich habe einen Job. Ne abgeschlossene Lehre, nen guten Realschulabschluß.
> 
> Was zum Teufel hat dass mit den Vorschlägen zu tun??



Warum Du das tun solltest? Nun, weil es sich als ganz praktikabel erwiesen hat, wenn Menschen erstmal lernen, eine Tätigkeit auszuüben, bevor sie es dann wirklich tun.
Damit möchte ich deinen Job und Deine Lehre nicht kleinreden, aber solange es dabei nicht um einen Job in der Unterhaltungsindustrie und eine Lehre im Design geht, könntest Du genausogut keinen Job haben. 
Du hast also, mal abgesehen davon, dass Du seit vorgeblich 12 Jahren (zumindest glaube ich mich an diese Zahl zu erinnern) Computerspiele spielst, keinen Dunst von der Tätigkeit eines Spieledesigners. Das qualifiziert Dich zum Forenteilnehmer, aber Deine erste Reation war nicht etwa, einen Forenpost zu verfassen und besagte Ideen zur Disposition zu stellen, nein, Du hast gefragt "Wie kann ich denn mit jemandem bei Blizzard in Kontakt treten, der sich meine Forder...pardon, Vorschläge anhört? Und wie verhindere ich, dass meine genialen Vorschläge dann geklaut werden?"

Das zeugt doch von einer gewissen "Überzeugtheit" von der eigenen Genialität, oder?

Und dann kamen eben die Vorschläge, und - bei aller Liebe - aber meiner persönlichen, unmaßgeblichen Meinung nach sind die schon jenseits von unbrauchbar. 
Allerortens wird da versucht, Prinzipien von WoW in ein anderes Genre zu transportieren. Die gesamte Liste erinnert mich an das, was ich mal eben so auf dem Weg von der Couch zum Lokus rausdrücken könnte, wenn ich nur - dafür aber jahrelang - World of Warcraft gespielt und den gesamten Rest der Spieleindustrie komplett ignoriert hätte.

Die einzelnen Ideen werte ich von banal (Charakteranpassung - kann man schwer was dagegen sagen, aber ebenso schwer was dafür - da gibts andere Baustellen zuhauf, auf die Zeit und Ressourcen verwandt werden könnten mit wesentlich nachhaltiger Förderung meines Spielspaßes) bis grausig (Versuch, aus D3 ein WoW-isometrisch zu machen). Grausig, weil zum Beispiel ein Weggang von zufällig generierten Dungeons den Wiederspielwert nachhaltig für mich trüben würde (und runs in die immer gleichen Dungeons bleiben nur dann unterhaltsma, wenn sich layout udn Gegnergruppen ändern) oder weil "alle Fähigkeiten gleichzeitig einsetzen können" eine komplette Schwierigkeitsdimension (die Notwendigkeit, sich zu beschränken und vorausschauend zu planen) entfernen würde. Dadurch würde das Spiel deutlich an Reiz verlieren ud nicht gewinnen.



> Alter Schwede ich park gleich mein Kopf in der Wand.
> 
> *Was hat hier irgendwas mit Moses zu tun??*
> 
> Ne echt ich kann nicht mehr...



Dann wird der Onkel Sethek mal die Allegorie erklären.
Moses ist eine biblische Figur. Soweit kannst Du mir noch folgen, ohne "dein Kopf" aus der Wand zu ziehen? Gut. Nicht, dass das Kopf sich noch was tut.
Okay, was wird in besagter Bibel unter anderem von Mose berichtet? Dass er ein ganzes Volk aus Elend und Sklaverei errettet habe, oder?

Wenn der Onkel Sethek also Deine Worte als "mosaische Botschaft" bezeichnet, möchte er darauf hinweisen, dass selbige Worte Deinem Verständnis nach (Erstmal "nur für die Ohren von Blizzard", dann "Ich will mein copyright auf diese genialen Ideen") tatsächlich den Heilsbringer für das arg bedrängte Unternehmen Blizzard geben könnten.

Und wenn die Bibelreferenz in dem Fall wirklich total absurd ist und der Vergleich hinkt wie Opa Krumpes nach der Meniskusoperation, dann liegt das daran, dass der liebe Onkel Sethek gar nicht lieb ist, sondern Dir so quasi mit dem Holzhammer mitteilen wollte, für wie bescheuert er Dein unglaubliches Gewese und das unglaubliche Aufgeblase einiger unausgegorener verquaster Gedankenspiele hält.



> Ich will doch nur erklärt bekommen wieso meine Äußerungen allesamt absoluter Quatsch sind??



Na mit der Zielsetzung ist ein vertrauliches Gespräch mit Mr. Morhaime natürlich der beste Weg. Schließlich gehört die persönliche Erörterung der Dünnpfiffgründe sämtlicher von Fans vorgetragener Ideen und Meinungen unmittelbar in seinen Tätigkeitsbereich.




> Ich hab lediglich ein paar Ideen, die in meinem Augen sinnvoll sind.
> Wären sie es nicht würde ich sie hier nicht darbieten. Oo


Falsch. Du bist hier reingeschwebt und hast erstmal ein großes Trara um diese Ideen gemacht, ohne sie zu nennen. Dann hast du sie schließlich doch präsentiert, konntest aber offenbar bei keinem Deiner Mitleser die erzeugte Erwartungshaltung im Ansatz erfüllen und magst nun nicht akzeptieren, dass die Mehrheit Deine Vorschläge offenbar nicht nur doof findet sondern sogar so unglaublich verquast, dass sie sie keiner ausführlicheren Demontage für würdig erachten.


----------



## Nicnak (23. Mai 2012)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Du könntest uns natürlich auch mal erklären, warum Diablo besser wäre, wenn man:
> 
> - ein Reittier hat (auf die Erklärung bin ich ganz besonders gespannt^^)
> - eine Weltkarte (die es übrigens im Handbuch gibt)
> - das Aussehen seines Chars verändern könnte, wenn dieser vor lauter Rüstung eh nicht zu sehen ist



Ich hab es doch erklärt. ^^
Mehrfach. 
Ausführlich XD



floppydrive schrieb:


> 1. Diablo ist kein MMO es ist ein Hack n Slay, du verstehst anscheinend nicht was ein MMO, das wäre so als würdest du behaupten in Call of Duty kann man sein Aussehen nicht so verändern wie in Global Agenda.
> 
> - Auch dass habe ich doch erklärt aus meiner sicht. Oo
> Was ist es denn dann wenn kein MMO?? Wozu gibt es den die Pflicht zur Onlineverbindung??
> ...




Du hast einfach keine Ahnung und hast soviel Plan von Games wie eine Kuh von der Quantenphysik, ich lese wirklich viel dummes Zeug im Buffed Forum und bin nun schon gewöhnt das sich hier viel sammelt aber du übertriffst mit deinen Aussagen alles bisherige.

Auch hier kann ich mich gerne nochmals wiederholen: Oo



> Du hast gerade ziemlich mit deiner Zockererfahrung geprallt und ein Haufen unsinniger Schimpfwörter benutzt.
> Habe dass schon ein wenig auf mich und meine vorrangegangennen Posts bezogen.
> 
> So, also kurz zu meiner Zockererfahrung.
> ...




Orr mein Gott. Lest doch erstmal bevor ihr schreibt.
Und immernoch ist nicht ein Kommentar dabei wie oder warum die Ideen das Spiel kaputt machen würden,
oder warum oder was daran so schwer umzusetzen wäre. -.-


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Mai 2012)

Die einzig sinnvolle Veränderung wäre der drehbare Charakter im Menü - aber ehrlich gesagt kann ich auch ganz gut ohne.


----------



## Potpotom (23. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Und immernoch ist nicht ein Kommentar dabei wie oder warum die Ideen das Spiel kaputt machen würden,
> oder warum oder was daran so schwer umzusetzen wäre. -.-


Öhm... also in etlichen Beiträgen wurde dir kurz bis ausführlich erklärt wieso deine "Ideen" mehrheitlich abgelehnt werden - sich dann noch ob der technischen Umsetzbarkeit Gedanken zu machen ist irgendwie... ja, sinnlos... Zeitverschwendung. 

Irgendwann solltest du tatsächlich an einen Punkt gelangen der dir sagt "ok, war wohl doch nicht so der Bringer." und diesen dann auch akzeptieren.


----------



## odinxd (23. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Die einzig sinnvolle Veränderung wäre der drehbare Charakter im Menü - aber ehrlich gesagt kann ich auch ganz gut ohne.




Wie bereits erwähnt gibt es schon, ich weiss nicht mehr ob es bei der Charakterauswahl oder wenn man im Menü direkt auf seinen Char klickt war. Irgendwo ging das.


----------



## floppydrive (23. Mai 2012)

Wie ich gesagt habe Diablo 3 ist ein Hack N Slay und Onlinezwang ist leider nun mal aktuell bei vielen Spielen der Fall aber das macht sie gleich zu einem MMO weil 4 Leute kein Massive Multiplayer sind sonder ein ganz normaler Multiplayer/Coop.

Du hast WC3 und WoW erwähnt, das Diablo 3 eine modifizierte Engine von SC2 benutzt stimmt wohl aber ganz sicher nicht die gleiche wie WC3 und WoW. In der D3 Engine wurde halt einiges verändert wie Gegnerdarstellung, Physik (Havok) etc.

Ganz ehrlich, öffentliche Spiele kannst du doch ab Inferno vergessen ohne ordentliche Absprache ist das einfach nicht möglich. In öffentlichen Spiele ist es wie mit Randoms in anderen Games sind einfach nervige Leute und da kann Diablo 3 selber nichts dran ändern.


Du solltest auch mal etwas genauer lesen es haben dir jetzt jetzt genug Leute gesagt warum deine Ideen einfach nicht passen, du bist hier derjenige der nicht versteht oder akzeptieren will.


&#8364;dit: @odinxd Ja du kannst auf den Charakter Linksklicken und dort kannst du dir dann jeden Charakter so lange im Kreis drehen bis dir übel wird


----------



## Potpotom (23. Mai 2012)

odinxd schrieb:


> Wie bereits erwähnt gibt es schon, ich weiss nicht mehr ob es bei der Charakterauswahl oder wenn man im Menü direkt auf seinen Char klickt war. Irgendwo ging das.


In der Profilansicht deines Helden... aber da wird ja bemängelt das man die Spitze der Waffe nicht sieht weil sich selbige ab und an ausserhalb des Fensters befindet.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Mai 2012)

Ah, hätte ich diese Option für so wichtig gehalten hätte ich sie wohl gekannt. Ehehe.


----------



## Nicnak (23. Mai 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Du solltest auch mal etwas genauer lesen es haben dir jetzt jetzt genug Leute gesagt warum deine Ideen einfach nicht passen, du bist hier derjenige der nicht versteht oder akzeptieren will.



Ich kann lesen, verstehe und *aktzepriere eure Meinungen* sogar.

Ihr wollte ein klassisches Diablo??
Habt ihr doch. 

Alle Vorschläge die ich habe sind Schwachsinn und unnütz in euren Augen.

Würden Sie released werden wäred ihr alle doch kein bisschen gezwungen auch nur eine Sache davon zu nutzen.

Lest euch die Sachen dochmal genau durch die ich schreibe:



> Neben dem klassischen (derzeitigem) Modus
> und dem Hardcore Modus, wo wenn man stirbt, man tot ist und bleibt.
> 
> denke ich an einen dritten Modus.
> ...



Da würde euch nichts weggenommen werden,
es würden Features dazu kommen.

Features die andere Spieler am Ball halten würden und somit euer
Diablo weiter unterstützden, ja gar finanzieren würden.

Ihr werft mir vor ich würde mich für sonstwas halten.

Die Diskussionen hier fanden bislang mit ca. 15 Leuten statt.

Für was haltet ihr euch? Die gesamte D3 Community??


Falls es euch mal aufgefallen ist gibt es allein unter den ersten 5 Threads in diesem Forum


buffed.de Community Foren
> Diablo 3
> Diablo 3: Allgemeine Diskussionen
 Neben meinem Thread 2 weitere mit den Namen:  Finde Diablo 3 langweilig & D3 - Trist und langweilig?



Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich habe ein paar wichtige Fragen an die alten Diablo-Hasen hier.
> 
> ...






> Hi alle zusammen ich finde Diablo 3 nachdem was ich gesehen habe extrem *eintönig und langweilig*. Ich beziehe mich auf unzählige Videos aber vorallem in seinen Videos http://www.youtube.c...=3&feature=plcp und auch meinen erfahrungen die ich bei der Gamescom gesammelt habe.
> 
> Diablo 1 und 2 habe ich gespielt und auch unzählige klone wie zb Titan Quest, Sacred, Torchlight,Dungeon Siege. Ich war von diesen Spielen allen gelangweilt bis auf eines Diablo 1 so alt es auch ist es hatte einfach das besondere dieses Düstere der Sound alles hat gestimmt. Nennt mich einen Nostalgiker.
> 
> ...






 Und im offiziellen D3 Forum sieht es nicht viel anders aus.

 Das ist nichtmal meine Meinung, aber D3 verkauft sich deutlich unterm Potenzial.




 Btw.: Wenn ich mir denn Schwachsinn von Sethek durchlese würde ich ihn am liebsten einweisen lassen.

 Oder soll das ne Art von Troll Post sein?

Denkt doch mal selber nach ob sich bei D3 nicht was tun sollte? Oder ob bloß nicht an dem alten Spielprinzip gerüttelt werden sollte, damit sich Veteranen nicht auf die Füße getreten fühlen.

Und nochmal. Bei einem neuen Modus wo alle Attacken erlaubt wären, wäre keiner gezwungen ihn zu nutzen.


----------



## floppydrive (23. Mai 2012)

Die Leute welche über D3 meckern, haben zu 90% den Jahrespass oder sind welche die auf den Hype-Train aufgesprungen sind und ganz ehrlich auf die Meinung von diesen Leuten gebe ich sehr wenig.

D3 ist genauso ein Brett geworden wie SC2 und ist der würdige Nachfolger in der Serie, gerade für die "alten Hasen" ist es genau das Diablo geworden was sie sich gewünscht haben. 

Aber ich lass dich mal weiter auf deiner Überheblichkeitswolke schweben, hoffentlich kommt bald MoP dann gibts du Ruhe.


----------



## Lari (23. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Features die andere Spieler am Ball halten würden und somit euer
> Diablo weiter unterstützden, ja gar finanzieren würden.


Das ist Quatsch. Keiner würde sich Diablo kaufen, weil man jetzt eine Map hat oder den dritten Spielmodus, in dem man alle Fähigkeiten nutzen kann.


> Ihr werft mir vor ich würde mich für sonstwas halten.
> 
> Die Diskussionen hier fanden bislang mit ca. 15 Leuten statt.
> 
> Für was haltet ihr euch? Die gesamte D3 Community??


Gegenfrage:
Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass deine Ideen bei Komplettbefragung aller D3 Spieler besser abschneiden, wenn sie hier schon keinen Anklang finden?



> Falls es euch mal aufgefallen ist gibt es allein unter den ersten 5 Threads in diesem Forum
> 
> 
> buffed.de Community Foren
> ...


Und? Diese Threads gibts zu jedem Spiel und in diesem Falle haben sie weniger mit fehlenden Features als mit persönlichem Geschmack zu tun.



> Das ist nichtmal meine Meinung, aber D3 verkauft sich deutlich unterm Potenzial.


a) Woher kennst du die Verkaufszahlen?
b) Wenn die Battle-Net Server dem Andrang nicht standhalten konnten, dann gehe ich doch mal von massivem Interesse aus. Dazu die bisher größten Vorverkaufszahlen etc.



> Btw.: Wenn ich mir denn Schwachsinn von Sethek durchlese würde ich ihn am liebsten einweisen lassen.
> 
> Oder soll das ne Art von Troll Post sein?


Wie immer eine rhetorische Meisterleistung seinerseits. Was man nicht versteht ist noch lang kein Trolling 



> Denkt doch mal selber nach ob sich bei D3 nicht was tun sollte? Oder ob bloß nicht an dem alten Spielprinzip gerüttelt werden sollte, damit sich Veteranen nicht auf die Füße getreten fühlen.


Nö, sollte so bleiben wie es ist. Ich will kein Genre Mischmasch aus MMOs und Hack n Slays mit Online Option.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Mai 2012)

Gott ey, ich finde Call of Duty auch stinklangweilig - weißt du was ich dann mache? Ich spiele es nicht.
Aber natürlich könnte ich auch ins Forum gehen und nach weniger linearen Kampagnen, vielfältigeren Multiplayer, besseren Hitboxen und besserer Waffenbalance kreischen. Sollt ich vielleicht mal versuchen.


----------



## floppydrive (23. Mai 2012)

Wieso kann man im Buffed Forum keine Leute ignorieren es wäre soviel einfacher


----------



## Bitialis (23. Mai 2012)

Wieso bringt man selber Vorschläge im endeffekt hängen sich alle an den Vorschlägen vom TE auf. Ich denke es sollte einmal langen um zu sagen das die Vorschläge größtenteils Mist sind. Gerade das Mount ist absoluter schmarn. Wenn was an der Map verändert wird dann bitte nur die transparenz und die möglichkeit weiterzuklicken während die Map offen ist.

Du willst deinen Helden drehen: Profil -> Helden -> dreh los.
Du willst das sich dein Held von anderen unterscheidet, färb ihn Rosa!


----------



## Dynamic (23. Mai 2012)

Das sich in DB3 etwas ändern wird, das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.

Es werden genug Leute geben, so wie du, die einiges, andere vieles, bemängeln und mit Lösungsvorschläge kommen. Nun bleibt die Frage, werden sie erhört, oder nicht?
Hier auf Buffed jedenfalls von Blizzard nicht sondern wohl eher im Offi.Forum bzw. via E-Mail wobei dort nie eine Garantie besteht das es überhaupt der Fall sein wird.

Ich versteh dich in einer Art und Weise, du hast vom Spiel eine Menge erwartet und wurdest, für dich zumindest in einer Art und Weise enttäuscht, ist nicht weiter Schlimm, es Reihen sich andere dazu.

Vorschläge sind immer gut, für die Person zumindest die sie Unterbreitet, für andere hört es sich nach Schwachsinn an, so ist es eben.

Das Spiel ist seit ca. 1 Woche erstmal raus, steckt also noch in den Kinderschuhen, hab einfach Geduld und hoffe das 1-2 veränderungen die du dir wünscht´s auch in laufe der Zeit mit eingebracht werden, ob sinnvoll oder nicht, das liegt bei jeden selber.

Ich mag evtl. am Anfang ziemlich Harsch daher gekommen sein mit meine schreibweise, so bin ich aber. Frei Schnauze, eben so wie ich gerade denke, warum ein Fussel im Mund nehmen und das alles schön Verpacken? 

Ich rate dir dich hier auf dem Forum auszuklinken und im Offi.Forum einzuklinken und dort die Diskussion weiter zu führen, auch auf die Gefahr hin das der Thread schneller geschlossen wird als du ihn erstellt hast, weil irgendeiner ihn zum Flamewar entfacht hat.

Ideen sind immer gut, aber es wurden hier schon Einwände gebracht warum jene nicht gut sind bzw. nicht für gut befunden wurden. Deine Ideen, wenn man sie so ließt, kommen aus ein altbekanntes Spiel ,,WoW" und haben ehrlich gesagt nicht´s in DB3 zu suchen, jedes Spiel hat sein eigenen Charakter, und wenn ich Versuche vieles von ein anderes Spiel mit einzubringen verliert sich der eigene Charakter vom Spiel was aber eben dies ausmacht am Spiel. 

Dyna


----------



## Jesbi (23. Mai 2012)

So zur Karte, haste ja mal genauer erklärt was Du meinst.

http://diablo3.ingame.de/forum/fun-art-und-story-forum-55/die-welt-von-diablo-wie-wird-sie-sich-aendern-1401227/

Nicht die aktuelle sondern eine aus D2, aber denke sowas meinst Du. Ich gehe davon aus mit etwas mehr Zeit in Google wirst Du sowas finden, sollte in den Büchern sicher eine sein.

Ansonsten, Reittiere, Gegenstände unterwegs zerkleinern.....

Sind einfach keine wirklichen Verbesserungen, manche deiner Vorschläge wie z.B. der Char-Editor wären nette Features aber sie verbessern nicht das Spiel ansich.
Eben nett aber kein must have.

Und zu deiner Frage, nein ich denke nicht dass die Beschränkung der Skills ein Bug ist.

mfg


----------



## Lari (23. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Ich habe lediglich verlangt, dass, wenn ich hier schon von allen Seiten zusammengefalten werde, sich wenigstens mal wer die Zeit nehmen könnte um die Vorschläge zu wiederlegen.
> Und nicht mit irgendnem Schwachsinn von "...brauchen wir nicht...wollen wir nicht...früher war alles besser.." zu argumentieren.
> 
> Dass hat bisher übrigends immernoch keiner getan.



Mount:
ein Mount hat in diesem Spiel keinen praktischen Nutzen, weil man sofort, sobald man die Stadt verlässt, in Gegnerhorden steht und in der Zeit des Aufmountens bis zur nächsten Gruppe auch zu Fuß hätte laufen können. Desweiteren gibt es keine nennenswerten Reisewege, die ein Mount und die damit einhergehende Geschwindigkeitserhöhung rechtfertigen würde.

Schön für dich ausformuliert. Wurde aber auch schon mehrfach genannt. Ich glaube, du willst die Gegenargumente schlicht nicht wahrhaben 

Auf andere Dinge bin ich schonmal eingegangen, wurden aber ignoriert.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Mai 2012)

Ach ja Mittagspause is laaaaangweilig, ich glaub ich will doch nochmal ein wenig lachen 
Du beschwerst dich wieder das nur Mimimi und Beleidigungen kommen. Und schon wieder ignorierst du einfach alle richtigen Erklärungen die dir jetzt schon einige Leute dargeboten haben. Als würdest du einfach nur das lesen was du lesen willst das is so unglaublich 



- Da weiß anscheinend jemand nicht was Fog of War is, vielleicht nochmal nachlesen... 
Wir sind hier nicht bei nem Echtzeitstrategie Spiel bei dem ich die Bewegungen diverser freundlicher und feindlicher Einheiten auf der Map verfolgen muss. Man sieht gewisse Gegner schon auf der Map, allerdings nur wenn du in ihrer Nähe bist, daher ist das eine Art Fog of War wenn du es so willst.

- Erfolge für Erkundungen sind im übrigen die Erfolge für Entdeckungen...

- Und ja, kann schon sein das Blizzard dein Charakter drehen im Menü noch nachpatchen wird, da war wohl einfach nich die Zeit dafür. Die Entwicklungszeit war lang genug, dass wäre ein riiieeeeesen Aufwand gewesen xD.

- Oha beim Schmied gebe ich dir sogar recht! Is nur für den Endcontent interessant, man hätte das für Gelegenheitsspieler durchaus interessanter Gestalten können. Der bisher einzigste ernstzunehmende Vorschlag von dir meiner Meinung nach.

- Hellgate London hat ganz bestimmt keine Spielmechaniken patentiert. Du verstehst scheinbar immer noch nich das es Absicht is das du beim Schmied Gegenstände dispellen musst. Verstehe auch nich warum du immer und immer wieder HL und diverse andere Spiele nimmst und die mit D3 vergleichst, du widersprichst dir dabei selber...
Das begrenzte Inventar ist ebenfalls absichtlich so klein gehalten. Is nich so das da kein Platz für mehr war xD

- Und schon wieder vergleichst du D3 mit WoW. Ja in WoW steigt man auch auf sein Mount und steigt auch wieder ab, mal mehr mal weniger oft je nachdem was man treibt. Manche Orte kannst du nur so erreichen, du legst manchmal längere Strecken zurück, sogar in der Stadt benutzt du es.
Alles Dinge die du in D3 einfach nicht hast... Wurde dir jetzt auch schon mehrfach erklärt.

- Und schon wieder fragst du nach einem Spielmodi in dem man ALLE seine Fähigkeiten nutzen kann, obwohl dir das schon mehrmals erklärt wurde. Das das die ganze Spielmechanik durcheinanderbringen würde ist dir wohl auch noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen.



Nicnak schrieb:


> Meine Birne kapiert sowas nicht. SRY.



Die kapiert so einiges nicht. Ich glaube langsam weil du gar nich wirklich liest was wir hier schreiben, sonst würdest du nicht immer die gleichen Fragen stellen und behaupten wu würdest keine anständigen Argumente geliefert bekommen und nur Beleidigungen und Flames ernten. 

- Das PvP wird im Ansatz schon beschränkt m es ernsthaft zu spielen, dass ist richtig. Allerdings nicht weil du nicht ALLE deine Skills nutzen darfst, sondern einfach weil die Ausrüstung der Spieler zu unterschiedlich ist, da es auch keine reinen PvP-Sets geben wird. Deshalb ist die ganze Sache auch eher nur wegen dem Fun-Faktor eingebaut worden, dass sagt Blizzard übrigens selbst. Daher wird an sowas wie E-Sport noch nicht einmal gedacht.
Wenn nun ein Char sämtliche seiner Fähigkeiten nutzen könnte brauchst du dich auch gleich gar nich mehr um Balancing zu kümmern...

- Du wirst nicht von den Moderatoren beleidigt, genauso wenig von den Usern. Es werden jediglich manchmal Vergleiche gezogen weil es vielleicht den ein oder anderen interessiert warum du so verdammt stur bist. 
Und noch eine Vermutung meinerseits, die KEINE Beleidigung bist. Ich kann echt nich glauben das du so alt sein sollst wie ich. Entweder du bist in wirklichkeit 14 oder 16 wenn´s hochkommt, oder du zumindestens genauso unreif mit deinen 27 Jahren. Andernfalls kann ich mir dein Verhalten hier nicht erklären...





Sethek schrieb:


> Ich möchte Dir nicht zu nahe treten, das mal einleitend. Obwohl ich aufgrund deines Schreibstils und vor allem des Inhalts eigentlich fest davon ausgehe, dass Du ein Troll bist oder beim Alter um 10 Jahre geschummelt hast.



Oh siehe da, ich bin nicht der einzigste mit dieser Meinung, er hat sie nur etwas hübscher verpackt ^^



Nicnak schrieb:


> Wie, oder wodurch kommst du anhand meines Schreibstils auf die Idee dass ich ein Troll bin? Oder dass ich bei meinem Alter um 10 Jahre geschummelt habe?
> Ich glaube deine paar Zeilen weisen mehr Rechtschreibfehler, Retorikfehler und geistige Konfusität auf als mein gesamter letzter Post.



Hahaha du lebst wirklich in einer anderen Welt. Ich finde Sethek hat den Nagel so ziemlich auf den Kopf getroffen. Wenn ich bei dir Rechtschreibfehler und Satzbau rot anstreichen müsste, würde ich wohl gar nich mehr mit dem schreiben fertig werden.



Sethek schrieb:


> Nein, Du kannst versuchen, Dich gewählt zu artikulieren - und allein die Bereitschaft dazu kann man Dir hoch anrechnen - aber man stößt allerortens auf ungelenke Formulierungen, geradeso wie bei jemandem, der sich eben redlich bemüht, aber - in aller Regel aufgrund eines gewissen Kompetenzdenkens - nie versucht hat, sich zu verbessern.



Man merkt das er sich in seinen folgenden Posts "stehts bemüht" hat ein besseres Schriftbild abzugeben 



Nicnak schrieb:


> Ich will doch nur erklärt bekommen wieso meine Äußerungen allesamt absoluter Quatsch sind??



Wurde dir erklärt. In den Posts vor diesem, dann in viieeelen viiieelen vorangegangenen Posts und sogar in anderen Threads. Und das mehrfach. Warum dich hier einige für ein pupertierendes Naivchen halten brauch dich also nicht zu wundern...



Lari schrieb:


> Das haben nun mehrere Personen in zum Teil sehr ausführlichen Beiträgen versucht zu erklären.
> ...
> Joa, und sie werden seitenweise als nicht sinnvoll erachtet. Man hat versucht dir vernünftig zu erklären, wieso es wohl nicht in Diablo 3 oder Hack n Slay Spiele generell reinpassen würde oder warum es eben so wie es ist völlig in Ordnung ist.



Genau das meine ich. Sogar das wurde dir jetzt mehrfach gesagt, aber an dir prallen Argumente halt einfach ab. Dein Gehirn scheint automatisch rauszufiltern was ihm gerade nicht passt...



Sethek schrieb:


> Du präsentierst unter anderem Dein Konzept. Mehrheitlich wird dieses Konzept abgelehnt, mit teils knappen, teils etwas ausführlicheren Begründungen. Soweit normaler Forenbetrieb - allerdings wiederholst Du gebetsmühlenartig die ewig gleichen Vorschläge, forderst von den anderen Forenbesuchern eine detailliertere Beschäftigung mit Deinen Thesen und stellst die Situation dar, als wäre ein mangelndes Verständnis Deiner Vorschläge der einzige Grund, warum sie anderen mißfallen könnten.


 
Ich dachte erst du ignorierst nur mich weil dir meine Meinung nicht passt, aber du scheinst das mit jedem zu tun der was sagt was dir nicht passt. Und wie du hier lesen kannst bekommst du auch DAS gerade von mehreren Leuten gesagt. Ich zitiere das nochmals damit soger du das langsam mal auf die Reihe bekommst...



Potpotom schrieb:


> Öhm... also in etlichen Beiträgen wurde dir kurz bis ausführlich erklärt wieso deine "Ideen" mehrheitlich abgelehnt werden



Und wieder...



floppydrive schrieb:


> Du solltest auch mal etwas genauer lesen es haben dir jetzt jetzt genug Leute gesagt warum deine Ideen einfach nicht passen, du bist hier derjenige der nicht versteht oder akzeptieren will.



Und noch einmal xD


Vielleicht is es jetzt eeeendlich mal gut. Ich finde so einen Thread generell nicht schlecht, aber da das hier ja wirklich nur noch darum geht Nicnak Dinge zu erläutern die er nicht versteht oder wahr haben will bin ich immer noch für ein /close des Threads.
Man könnte ja einen neuen aufmachen in dem dann anständig diskutiert werden kann. Ein Nutzer der evtl. auf das Thema stößt wird bestimmt keinen Bock haben sich diese sinnfreie Konversation durchzulesen...




Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ah, hätte ich diese Option für so wichtig gehalten hätte ich sie wohl gekannt. Ehehe.



Hab ich bisher auch noch nich rausgefunden, hat mich wohl auch nich sonderlich interessiert... Zumal mein Barbar zwischenzeitlich so aussah als wäre er in meiner Offline-Zeit in der Scherbenwelt questen gewesen 


Also wie genau man mehrere Fähigkeiten aus einer Kategorie auf die Leiste zieht hab ich auch noch nich ganz rausgefunden. Ich hab mich ehrlich gesagt aber auch nich wirklich damit beschäftigt, da ich das jetzt auch nich sooo nötig habe. 
Entsprechendes Häkchen im Menü wurde generell aktiviert, aber einfach reinziehen funktionierte irgendwie nicht...
Ich habe es aber auch nur 1x probiert, wahrscheinlich bekomme ich das jetzt auch so hin wenn ich mich einlogge xD

Einen Verbesserungsvorschlag hätte ich allerdings doch, fällt mir gerade ein.

Das man sich trotz geöffneter (und ohnehin transparenter) Map bewegen kann. Man könnte ha die Map mit Rechtsklick verschiebbar machen. Is nur ne winzige Kleinigkeit, aber mehr Verbesserungswürdiges fällt mir einfach nich ein


----------



## Potpotom (23. Mai 2012)

- trotz geöffneter Map bewegen, Transparenz einstellbar, Grösse ändern...
- mehrere Chatfenster (whisper, gruppe, story etc.)...
- AH direkt vom Spiel aus erreichbar machen...

Wirklich "brauchen" tut man auch nix davon... wobei, ich komme mit den whispern nicht mehr klar, die halbe FL ist schon muffig weil ich sie ignoriere.


----------



## jolk (23. Mai 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Wieso kann man im Buffed Forum keine Leute ignorieren es wäre soviel einfacher



Rechts oben in der ecke auf Profil - Ignorierende Mitglieder verwalten - Namen eingeben



@topic: Dies ist die Grundversion, es wird noch zahlreiche Patches geben und z.b. PvP ist schon lange angekündigt und wird auch bald erscheinen.
 	Also warte noch etwas ab und heul dann rum


----------



## floppydrive (23. Mai 2012)

jolk schrieb:


> Rechts oben in der ecke auf Profil - Ignorierende Mitglieder verwalten - Namen eingeben



Sehr nice danke, war mir gar nicht bekannt


----------



## ego1899 (23. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> - trotz geöffneter Map bewegen, Transparenz einstellbar, Grösse ändern...
> - mehrere Chatfenster (whisper, gruppe, story etc.)...
> - AH direkt vom Spiel aus erreichbar machen...
> 
> Wirklich "brauchen" tut man auch nix davon... wobei, ich komme mit den whispern nicht mehr klar, die halbe FL ist schon muffig weil ich sie ignoriere.



Stiiiimmt das AH hab ich ganz vergessen.

Man sollte wirklich vom inneren des Spiels darauf zugreifen können. Den Aufbau finde ich generell auch etwas seltsam.

- Einige Filter wären nicht schlecht, da gibt es mehrere sinvolle. Zum Beispiel Auktionen rausfiltern die keinen Sofortkauf anbieten. Wer will schon beim Leveln 2 Tage auf sein Item warten.

- Generell die Länge von Auktionen bestimmen, oder aber die Begrenzung von maximal 10 Stück aufheben. Obwohl sich Blizz dabei ja schon irgendwas gedacht zu haben scheint. Etwa um der Item Flut im AH vorzubeugen.


Aber da wird mit Sicherheit noch einiges geändert nehme ich mal an...


Das mit den Chat-Fenstern wäre auch ne gute Sache... Das Blizz solche einfache Dinge die in ihren anderen Titel wunderbar funktionieren nicht einfach übernehmen ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## puzzelmörder (23. Mai 2012)

Sau gut das Thema und deine Vorschläge sind einsame Spitze, bin ich voll dafür!


*Aber: *

MAP: Warum willst du sehen in welcher Region der fiktiven Welt du dich befindest? Wenn du genau sehen willst wo neu Tristram liegt schau auf ne Map die Online oder wie ich hörte in der Box dabei sind. Ingame hat es keinen spielerischen Sinn eine Weltmap zu haben. davon abgesehen schau ich (die meisten Anderen wohl auch) wenn überhaupt nur 1 mal kurz drüber, so viel gibt die Welt schliesslich nicht her. 
Die einzelnen Gebiete verändern sich mit jedem einlogen und das macht einen Teil des Spielspaßes aus. Man muss die Trashpacks neu finden und trifft nicht immer auf die selben! Eine Map hierfür wäre nicht nur unnötig sondern würde einen Teil des Spaßes töten.

Schmied: Wenn der Schmied immer sinnvolles herstellen würde wäre es auch ziemlich sinnlos. Ich mein das Spiel besteht daraus immer weiter sein Equip zu verbessern und wenn ich schon gute Dinge selbst herstellen lassen kann mit nahezu 100%iger Sicherheit muss ich nicht Gegner grinden. es geht um den Kick vllt doch mal ein besonders sinnvolles Item zu bekommen! Das Spielprinzip ist im Grunde die endlose Hatz nach dem noch besserem Gear und nicht das gear möglichst leicht und schnell zu bekommen. Der Schmied unterstützt den Itemwahn durch zufallseigenschaften perfekt und bereitet mir eine Menge Freude aber auch Wut wenn der Perfekte Bogen plötzlich Int drauf hat. So muss es einfach sein. xD

Quests: Es gibt einige "Bonusquests" und Events. Davon abgesehen geht es in Diablo nur ums Monster töten und nicht um durchgängig spaßiges Questen. Das Spielprinzip ist nicht, dass die Quests spaß machen sollen, sondern die Itemjagd als spaßfördernd gilt. 

Mounts: Naja, willste die Wahrheit hören? Ich meine WTF! Ich treffe alle 10 Meter nen Gegner und wäre eh nur am auf und abmounten. Dazu kommen noch die unzähligen Dungeons wo Mounts eh unütz wären. Mounts würden keinerlei spielrelevanten Vorteil bringen, mich sogar stören. 
Die einzig für mich denkbare variante wäre nen lastesel der mein Inventar vergrößert aber selbst das fände ich merkwürdig. 100 Zombies und der Esel bleibt an meiner Seite? 

überall Entzaubern: Warum? Alle 15min mal in die Stadt porten und das fix machen. Eventuell direkt mal Luck beim Schmied versuchen und dann weiter kämpfen. Dauert keine 2 min und gehört dazu. Ich find es schon ein riesen Vorteil das man keine Schriftrollen mehr braucht zum Identifizieren oder porten. Wenn du jeden weissen Mist aufhebst weil du geizig bist sollteste mal den geiz ablegen und umdenken. In den 2 Min verdienst du mit 3 toten Mobs deutlich mehr wie mit Items die dir 5g bringen.  

alle Skills: Das ist mein persönlicher Favorit. Es würde absolut das Spielgefühl zerstören wenn ich plötzlich eine riesige Skillleiste hätte die ich nutzen kann. Wie oft stehe ich vor Mobs und denke mir, wtf hätte ich doch nu Skill B anstelle von C equiped und geh dann mit wehenden Fahnen drauf. Ich bin froh das ich nicht wie bei den Vorgängern überlegen muss wie ich meine Skillpunkte verteile sondern durch die Runen und verschiedenen Skills variabel spielen kann. Mehrere barbaren hochspielen muss nicht sein. 
Durch die begrenzte Anzahl von nutzbaren Fähigkeiten bleibt aber eine gewissen Spannung übrig ob man wirklich perfekt vorbereitet in die Kämpfe geht. Könnte ich nun alles nutzen (zwar mit CD)wäre irgendwo auch wieder bissl Spannung weg. Eine richtige Rotation soltle auf andere Genres beschränkt bleiben. 


Diablo ist und bleibt ein Hack & Slay und da haben Rollenspielelemente nichts verloren. Wenn überhaupt fällt Diablo unter MMO und nicht unter RPG. Die Charentwicklung besteht nur aus Items und das ist kein Rollenspiel. Man folgt einer fest definierten Story und alles steht zu jedem zeitpunkt fest. 
Alles was das Hack & Slay Gameplay verbessern würde ist zu begrüßen aber nichts was eigentlich nur stört. Deine Vorschläge sind unnötig und bringen keinen spielrelevanten Vorteil. 

Sinnvolle Vorschläge die ich hier im Thread gelesen habe wären z.B: 
- laufen mit offener Map (mir fehlt das bissl) 
- Auktionshaus ohne aus dem Spiel gehen zu müssen 
- Duelle (PvP soll ja kommen, ich freu mich darauf)
Sowas würde das Gameplay positiv beeinflussen ohne das Prinzip Hack & Slay zu unterwandern.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Mai 2012)

Das haben ihm schon gefühlte 100 User vor dir versucht zu erklären, es hat einfach keinen Sinn ^^


BTW. Was is eigentlich mit dem spielübergreifendem Chat? Weiß jetzt nich genau ob es daran liegt das bei meinem letzten WoW Login vor 2 Monaten irgendwie meine gesamten Battle.net-Kontakte weg wahren, aber meines wissens nach kann man nicht mit jemandem kommunizieren der gerade WoW oder SC2 zockt, oder?

Mag sein das ich mich da täusche, hab noch nich viele Leute geaddet, nur welche die D3 only Spieler sind, da meine anderen Kontakte wie gesagt irgendwie nich mehr in der Liste sind. Auch mit dem adden hatte ich Probleme, sowohl in D3 anfangs, als auch in WoW.


----------



## odinxd (23. Mai 2012)

Ok nach der letzten Antwort von nicnack kann da nurnoch ein Troll hinter stecken. Hab ihn auch mal gemeldet das der nich weiter rumnervt.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Ist dass jetzt ironisch gemeint oder bist du zu... bzw. kannst du deine eigenen Threads nicht lesen??



Es ist von Dingen die rede die auch SINN MACHEN IN EINEM TITEL WIE DIABLO!

BTW: Das Zitat von ihm mit der Kuh und der Quantenphysik stammt nicht von ihm, dass hat er nur nich richtig gequotet.


Und ein toller Versuch von dir jetzt genauso zu reagieren wie wir das angeblich tun würden, schade nur das es keinen Sinn ergibt...


----------



## Potpotom (23. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> BTW. Was is eigentlich mit dem spielübergreifendem Chat? Weiß jetzt nich genau ob es daran liegt das bei meinem letzten WoW Login vor 2 Monaten irgendwie meine gesamten Battle.net-Kontakte weg wahren, aber meines wissens nach kann man nicht mit jemandem kommunizieren der gerade WoW oder SC2 zockt, oder?


Also bei mir geht das einwandfrei... das einzige Problem ist halt das es in dem einen Chatfenster schlicht untergeht und man ständig am scrollen ist. Am besten wäre einfach das sich für einen Whisper ein neues Fenster öffnet bzw. ein neuer Reiter erscheint der dann womöglich auch noch aufleuchtet wenn etwas neues kommt. 

EDIT: Zu Nicnak kann man egtl. nur noch den Kopf schütteln, schade eigentlich.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht das einwandfrei... das einzige Problem ist halt das es in dem einen Chatfenster schlicht untergeht und man ständig am scrollen ist. Am besten wäre einfach das sich für einen Whisper ein neues Fenster öffnet bzw. ein neuer Reiter erscheint der dann womöglich auch noch aufleuchtet wenn etwas neues kommt.
> 
> EDIT: Zu Nicnak kann man egtl. nur noch den Kopf schütteln, schade eigentlich.



Ah ok. Dann muss ich einfach mal wieder meine ganzen Leute adden, dass hat anfangs ja auch etwas Probleme gemacht... Gut zu wissen


----------



## Potpotom (23. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ah ok. Dann muss ich einfach mal wieder meine ganzen Leute adden, dass hat anfangs ja auch etwas Probleme gemacht... Gut zu wissen


Bin mir nicht sicher in wie fern der BattleTag da mitspielt... meine komplette FL daddelt auch D3 und hat folglich auch den BattleTag, falls einige deiner "Freunde" kein D3 daddeln könnte es ja sein das die garkeinen haben - ob es dann Probleme macht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher in wie fern der BattleTag da mitspielt... meine komplette FL daddelt auch D3 und hat folglich auch den BattleTag, falls einige deiner "Freunde" kein D3 daddeln könnte es ja sein das die garkeinen haben - ob es dann Probleme macht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.





Habe mich auch schon gefragt ob das damit zusammenhängt. Die sind ungefähr zur selben Zeit verschwunden als das mit dem Battle-Tag kam. Allerdings hat doch mittlerweile jeder eins soweit ich weiß.

Außerdem waren die auch schon vor dem Release weg, noch vor dem Beta-Wochenende. Und das is auch nur bei mir der Fall und bei keinem anderem den ich kenne.
Ich kann mich daran erinnern danach wieder einen "neuen alten" Kontakt hinzugefügt zu haben, der jetzt aber auch nicht mehr angezeigt wird, zumindestens nicht in D3.


----------



## puzzelmörder (23. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Das haben ihm schon gefühlte 100 User vor dir versucht zu erklären, es hat einfach keinen Sinn ^^
> 
> 
> BTW. Was is eigentlich mit dem spielübergreifendem Chat? Weiß jetzt nich genau ob es daran liegt das bei meinem letzten WoW Login vor 2 Monaten irgendwie meine gesamten Battle.net-Kontakte weg wahren, aber meines wissens nach kann man nicht mit jemandem kommunizieren der gerade WoW oder SC2 zockt, oder?
> ...



Ich wollte es auch mal versuchen. =) 

Der Chat funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei und durch das BattletTag sind auch keine Kontakte verschwunden. Hab einige in der Flist die nur WoW zocken und das funktioniert super. Merkwürdiger Weise hatte ich aber einige neue Kontakte die ich gar nicht kenne. xD
Blizz doktort da bestimmt noch rum. *g*


----------



## Nicnak (23. Mai 2012)

Und was dass angeht:



> Stiiiimmt das AH hab ich ganz vergessen.
> 
> Man sollte wirklich vom inneren des Spiels darauf zugreifen können. Den Aufbau finde ich generell auch etwas seltsam.
> 
> ...


*


Das war ironisch gemeint und nicht böse.

Wenn Ego1899 in zich Posts mir erzählen will dass alle Ideen absoluter Schwachsinn (<seine Worte) sind.
Und ob ich nen WoW2 erwarte.

Dann aber selber schreibt was an dem AH nicht stimmt, welches es nichtmal in D1 und D2 gab,
fühle ich mich schon irgendwie veräppelt.

Mir hat bis etz immernoch niemand erklärt was daran so schlimm sein soll an den Ideen.

Zum 10ten mal,
den Veteranen würde es an nichts mangeln bei den Ideen und
den Neulingen die gewisse Aspekte aus WoW gewohnt sind 
würden einige Ideen wahrscheinlich gut gefallen.

(Sry Fettschrift lässt sich gerade nicht abstellen)

Und das mit Doofkatze und dem dummen Hund war ein Wortspiel und keine Beleidigung. Falls er es so aufgefasst hat, auch sry dafür.
*


----------



## ego1899 (23. Mai 2012)

puzzelmörder schrieb:


> Ich wollte es auch mal versuchen. =)
> 
> Der Chat funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei und durch das BattletTag sind auch keine Kontakte verschwunden. Hab einige in der Flist die nur WoW zocken und das funktioniert super. Merkwürdiger Weise hatte ich aber einige neue Kontakte die ich gar nicht kenne. xD
> Blizz doktort da bestimmt noch rum. *g*



Hä? Auch nich schlecht xD

Naja ich habe noch nicht versucht jemandem in D3 über sein BattleTag zu adden, der das Spiel selbst nicht spielt, mache ich mal bei Gelegenheit...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Und Nicnerv:

Das sind jediglich Vergleiche die ich ziehe, keine direkten Beleidigungen.

*Das einzigste was Blizzard vergrault sind WoW-Fanboys so wie du einer bist....*
Das kannst du ja wohl kaum bestreiten, du liebst doch alle Blizzard spiele und suchst ständig den Vergleich mit ihren Spielen.
*
 Naja ich merke schon, ich kann auch versuchen mit einer Wand zu diskutieren, die wäre wohl weitaus weniger naiv...*
Das du naiv bist ist keine Beleidigung. In diesem Fall is es sogar nur eine Feststellung.
*
 du scheinst irgendwie zu glauben das du Älter bist, auch wenn du von Satzbau, Rechtschreibung und Naivität her eher an einen 10 jährigen erinnerst....*
Wieder keine Beleidigung, dass ist halt der Eindruck den ich habe.

*da wird einfach das Hirn auf Standby gestellt und gut is... *
Nunja, wenn du siehst wieviel seiten dieser Thread hat und wie sehr man den Ihalt auf eine einzige Begrenzen könnte da du dich ständig wiederholst obwohl dir alle die ganze Zeit alles haarklein erklären, zwingt mich das halt anzunehmen das du dein Hirn ausschaltest und somit diese Informationen nicht durchdringen können.
*
 Meeeein Gott wie viele Threads willst du noch aufmachen und deinen Mist verzapfen?..*
Ist halt so... Im übrigen nur eine Frage mit einer Wertung über den Inhalt der Threads meinerseits.

*Du bist wie ein Kind das einfach nich glauben will das es keinen Osterhasen gibt, dass is echt unglaublich...*
Das war wieder ein Vergleich, ich hätte auch 1000 andere ziehen können...


BTW Die Ironie in seinem Zitat von mir habe ich schon verstanden, sie ergibt halt nur keinen Sinn...


Nicnak das mit dem AH: Es geht doch darum vorhandenes, schon in Diablo enthaltenes zu verbessern, nicht darum irgendwas neues einzubauen. Davon handeln aber die meisten deiner Vorschläge.



Nicnak schrieb:


> Mir hat bis etz immernoch niemand erklärt was daran so schlimm sein soll an den Ideen.



Doch, hat man dir erklärt. Nich was daran "schlimm" ist, sondern warum es keinen oder nicht viel Sinn macht. Und das mehrfach und sehr ausführlich.
Da darfst du dich nicht wundern wenn man an deiner Auffassungsgabe zweifelt.


----------



## Potpotom (23. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Wenn Ego1899 in zich Posts mir erzählen will dass alle Ideen absoluter Schwachsinn (<seine Worte) sind.
> Und ob ich nen WoW2 erwarte.
> 
> Dann aber selber schreibt was an dem AH nicht stimmt, welches es nichtmal in D1 und D2 gab,
> fühle ich mich schon irgendwie veräppelt.


Eventuell liegt der Unterschied darin begründet, das die Idee mit dem AH, im Gegensatz zu deinen, das Spiel tatsächlich positiv beeinflussen würde?


----------



## Nicnak (23. Mai 2012)

Ok Potpotom dann erklär du mir mal biite man anderen Worten als überflüssig und Schwachsinn und brauchen wir nicht,

warum die Sachen das Spiel nicht positiv verändern würden. Überwiegend für Casuals und anderen Bliiz "Fanboys" also WoW Spielern.

erklär mal nur 3 Sachen und warum die das Spiel nicht positiv verändern würden.

- Ne globale Ingamekarte (keine in der Box)

- ein Characktereditor (damit nicht alle gleich aussehen (Bilder von Zwillingsbabaren habe ich bereits gepostet))

- und mein Hauptanliegen, den 3ten Spielmodi.

Erklär mir mal bitte was daran das Spiel kaputt machen würde oder wieso Blizzard so etwas nicht einfügen könnte??

Ihr zwingt mich dazu mich zu wiederhohlen, da in dem Thread bislang noch keiner vernünftig darauf eingegangen ist.

Was ist falsch an zusätzlicher Atmosphäre, individueller Charackteranpassung in einem MO, und an einem dritten Spielmodi 
wo den Leuten, die Lust darauf haben, alle Attacken zur Verfügung gestellt werden?

Will etz ne Erklärung ernsthaft. Und kein ausweichen ala dass ist unnütz, bzw. das würde Programmierzeit kosten.


----------



## jolk (23. Mai 2012)

Wurde schon erwähnt, dass man seine Chars drehen und angucken kann im Hauptmenü?


----------



## ego1899 (23. Mai 2012)

Überflüssig ist auch das Argument mit dem Blizzard kommen würde... Somit erklärt sich das eigentlich schon alles. Wenn Überflüssig und Schwachsinn für dich keine Argumente sind, dann brauch man es doch gar nicht erst versuchen...





Nicnak schrieb:


> erklär mal nur 3 Sachen und warum die das Spiel nicht positiv verändern würden.
> 
> - Ne globale Ingamekarte (keine in der Box)
> 
> ...



Es würde die Spielbalance einfach durcheinander bringen. Du musst bewusst zwischen Fähigkeiten wählen.

Ich würde ja nur noch seismisches Schmettern benutzen um mir die Mobs vom Leib zu halten und wenn doch welche bei mir sind setzte ich Wirbelwind ein. Und wenn die mich dann fast down machen dann stampfe ich halt erst einmal auf damit alle zurückgestoßen werden. Dann kann ich ja erstmal mit erhöter Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit davonrennen währrend ich mich hochheile...

Merkst du vielleicht das daran irgendwas nicht ganz passt? Blizzard versucht dich bewusst einzuschränken um das Spiel irgendwo anspruchsvoll zu gestalten. Denn alles andere wäre, pass auf:
Schwachsinn! xD

Passt dir vielleicht diese Erklärung?



Wenn dir dir die Erklärung, dass der Char-Editor keinen nutzen hätte nicht passt, dann weiß ich auch nicht... 
Es is halt so, da brauch man nicht nach anderen Gründen suchen.
Das selbe gilt für die Weltkarte.
Du verlangst da nach einer Erklärung warum es keinen Sinn macht die Suppe mit der Gabel zu essen, obwohl es halt einfach auf der Hand liegt...


Soll das jetzt wirklich ewig so weiter gehen? Muss wirklich erst ein Mod kommen und ne Ermahnung aussprechen, oder gleich dicht machen?
(Das würde ich mittlerweile übrigens sehr begrüßen!)
Du kannst es einfach nicht gut sein lassen oder? Woher du diese Motivation überhaupt nimmst verblüfft mich schon geradezu...


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Mai 2012)

Warum lässt du das Argument über die Programmierzeit oder -Kosten denn nicht gelten?

Du bist der erste und bisher einzige Spieler, der diesen Vorschlag über "deinen" 3. Modi einbringt, es gibt keine 1000 andere Spieler, die sofort schreien, dass sie das auch haben wollen. Warum sollte man sich für dich, als einen von ca. 2 Mio Spielern, speziell nur für dich einen 3. Modi anbieten, den einige andere sogar ablehnen, da sie lieber sogar eine Entwicklung von Inhalten (für eine Erweiterung) sehen würden?

Du verlangst keine "Plastiktüte dazu", die beim Imbiss zu Tausenden rumliegen, du verlangst dein eigenes spezialisiertes Gericht. Das dies einer anderen Person auch schmecken könnte, das will ich gar nicht abstreiten, aber zumindest sehe ich niemanden, der "ich auch, ich auch" schreit. Das hier auf Buffed nun keine 2 Mio Spieler rumrennen, sondern nur ca. 50 - 100 Diablo-Forenuser lasse ich mal dahingestellt sein.

Man muss eben doch Aufwand gegen Nutzen rechnen. In WoW hat man sich Jahre davor versperrt, trotz zahlloser Forderungen das moggen ins Spiel zu implementieren. Und das ist in etwa gleichzusetzen mit deinem Chareditor, mit deinem 3. Spielmodi. Nur das du allein auf weiter Flur stehst. Ich zumindest unterstütze deine Vorschläge nicht, da ich die VORTEILE, das MUST-HAVE dahinter nicht sehe.

Du spricht immer davon, das wir dir Gründe dagegen nennen sollen. Ich sehe keinen Grund dafür, aber eben jenen wesentlichsten Punkt, die Implementierbarkeit bzw. die damit zusammenhängenden Kosten (in Form von Geld UND Zeit) als Grund dagegen.


@Firun gib uns bitte noch einen Tag, wenns wieder "losgeht" dann eben bis zu jenem Post, danach kannst du gerne schlließen. Ich versuche gerade, die Diskussion noch kurz "vernünftig" zu beenden und bin hoffentlich auf einen guten Weg.

Die Arbeit rund um das löschen solltest du dir jedoch sparen, das hier bald Schluss ist, entweder so oder eben durch deine Arbeit, sollte klar sein.
Wir kommen zumindest gerade auf den wunden Punkt in dieser "Diskussion" zu.


----------



## Nicnak (23. Mai 2012)

Dass sind nicht meine Meinungen:

Ich bin errlich gesagt von Blizzard entäuscht das man ein Spiel entwickelt was auch von der Grafik nicht unbedingt schön anzusehen ist desweiteren find ich die inzenierung mehr als schwach. Ich bin verwöhnt von God of War, Darksiders, Zelda und vielen mehr. Warum sollte ich Diablo 3 Spielen ? Eigentlich hab ich mich das jetzt seit ankündigung gefragt. Die mittlerweile ihr Endstadium erreicht.



Was mich eigentlich stört ist das Blizzard sich aussruht auf seine Lorbeeren. Blizzard war eigentlich damals immer für innovationen offen jetzt ist man einfach nur noch kommerziell man streicht gameplay elemente man führt ein Echtgeld Auktionshaus ein um daran sich dumm und dämmlich zu verdienen.



Ich habe mir als D3-Neuling Diablo3 zugelegt und habe es nun meine ersten 2 Stunden lang gezockt. Mir ist aufgefallen, das der Ablauf des Spiels sehr monoton ist. Zuvor habe ich Spiele wie WoW gespielt und bin natürlich soetwas gewöhnt, nur kommt mir Diablo 3 eher wie ein Browsergame vor. Was ich nun mache ist: rumlaufen, Quests machen (was hauptsächlich mit Mobs killen zu tun hat) und...ja...Monster töten. Dabei hätte man bei Games wie WoW verschiedene Spells als "Abwechslung", doch hat man bei D3 nur 2-3 Spells (auch wenn 4 Spells später dazukommen, so kann ich mir eine veränderte Spielerfahrung nicht vorstellen.



Es ist kein tolles Solospiel. Erstens müsst ihr immer mit dem Internet verbunden sein, weil alle Charaktere ausschließlich auf den Blizzard-Servern gespeichert werden. Blizzard nennt das "Service" und "Cheat-Schutz", meint damit aber "Kunden-Fesselung" und "Kopierschutz"







Soviel Wut, Hass und offen zu Schau gestellte Feindseligkeit wie hier, insbesondere unter- und gegeneinander ... wow, das ist schon beachtlich. 
Kritiker werden als Hater abgestempelt, Beschwichtiger als Fanboys, Konstruktives wird von beiden Seiten niedergemacht. Hauptsache erst mal dagegen sein, alles was nicht der eigenen Meinung ist, ist ein Feind.




Macht es euch Spaß die Elite Packs im Inferno Modus über lange Strecken zu kiten und millimeterweise an Ihrem Leben zu knabbern? Für mich ist das einfach nur langweilig und ermüdend. Klar könnte sagen, dass es herausfordernd ist, aber ist es nicht statt einer Herausforderung an die Spieler eher eine Herausforderung an die Geduld der Spieler? Ich denke eher letzteres. Wie lange kann man wie eine Pussy davonlaufen bevor einem langweilig wird und man einfach was anderes macht.
c/p

Und dass ist gerademal das was sich auf Seite eins liest.


----------



## Firun (23. Mai 2012)

Also an alle , Bitte beachtet die Netiquette. Die Regeln dienen dem guten Umgang miteinander, damit Ihr *respektvoll und freundlich miteinander kommunizieren* könnt. Wir möchten ungern Beiträge entfernen oder den Thread schließen, weil der Tonfall nicht passt. :-)


Sollte sich ab jetzt nichts ändern wird der Thread geschlossen.


----------



## Nicnak (23. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Es würde die Spielbalance einfach durcheinander bringen. Du musst bewusst zwischen Fähigkeiten wählen.
> 
> Ich würde ja nur noch seismisches Schmettern benutzen um mir die Mobs vom Leib zu halten und wenn doch welche bei mir sind setzte ich Wirbelwind ein. Und wenn die mich dann fast down machen dann stampfe ich halt erst einmal auf damit alle zurückgestoßen werden. Dann kann ich ja erstmal mit erhöter Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit davonrennen währrend ich mich hochheile...



Genau solche Argumentationen meine ich.

Du redest gerade von 3 Attacken.
Die du (hab ich hier im Forum erst gelernt) 

durch Gameplay > Häckchen bei Wahlmodus

ja auch frei einstellen kannst.

Die 3 und sogar 6 kannst du doch etz schon völlig frei nutzen.

Was zerstört daran dass Spiel??

Mir geht es darum aber mehr als 6 Attacken zu haben.

Die ich dann situationsbedingt einsetzen kann.

Das macht doch mehr Spass, als eine Buildorder von 6 Attacken die man dann immer und immer wieder abruft.
und ab und an aus langeweile mal austauscht.


----------



## Nicnak (23. Mai 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Also an alle , Bitte beachtet die Netiquette. Die Regeln dienen dem guten Umgang miteinander, damit Ihr *respektvoll und freundlich miteinander kommunizieren* könnt. Wir möchten ungern Beiträge entfernen oder den Thread schließen, weil der Tonfall nicht passt. :-)
> 
> 
> Sollte sich ab jetzt nichts ändern wird der Thread geschlossen.



Werd mich daran halten,

erwate aber dafür auch dass ich nicht beleidigt werde.

Egal ob direkt oder indirekt.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Mai 2012)

Nein genau die kann man so eben nicht zusammen benutzen und das war jetzt auch nur ein Beispiel, da muss man jetzt nich alles haarklein auf die Goldwaage legen.
Du kannst dir doch gerne noch 10 weitere Attacken dazu denken, dass würde das dann natürlich noch extremer machen.

Vielleicht verstehst du es ja in WoW Sprache:

Dort spiele, bzw. spielte ich zu aktiven Zeiten einen Priester. Ich war durch und durch Shadow. Wenn ich jetzt noch sämtliche Heilfähigkeiten aus dem Holy-Baum hätte und sämtliche Möglichkeiten zur Schadensreduktion aus dem Diszi-Baum, dann wäre ich so ziemlich unbesiegbar um es mal überspitzt auszudrücken.
Das leuchtet doch ein oder?

Und so ungefähr is das in D3 auch. Ja ich weiß man hat nicht verschiedene Talentbäume, das Prinzip ist aber exakt das gleiche. 
Was ist den daran zu schwer zu verstehen?

Ich hätte auch manchmal "Lust" bei Counter-Strike mit 12 Waffen rumzulaufen um mich nich nur auf die AK zu beschränken beispielsweise. Dann hätte ich auch immer mein Sniper zur Hand und die Munition würde mir auch nie ausgehen.
In Battlefield hast du ja auch verschiedene Klassen. Da zimmert man auch nicht nur eine zusammen die alles kann.

Das das nicht Sinn der Sache ist müsste doch jedem einleuchten, oder?


----------



## Nicnak (23. Mai 2012)

Seismisches Schmetter, Wirbelwind und Stampfen kannst du gleichzeitig in der Leiste haben,
und heilen kann sich der Barbar nicht selber.

Und wie ja alle meintet WoW ist kein Diablo. In Diablo 3 gibbet ja nichtmal mehr nen Skilltree.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es gibt 6 Kategorien die du bis zu 6 attacken auch frei bestimmen kannst. 

Was wäre schlimm daran wenn man statt einer primären Attacke alle 3 nutzen könnte um Wut aufzubauen oder GK hezustellen??
Wieso wird man da gezwungen sich vor dem Kampf abzustimmen, 
und dass in einem Spiel dass alles andere ist als Rundenbasiert?


Und ein dritter Spielmodi könnte bei speziellen Kämpfen zur Not auch angepasst werden.
Immunitäten, Auren der Gegener etc.
Und fehlen würde bei nem dritten Modi auch nichts.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosenschisser (23. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Was wäre schlimm daran wenn man statt einer primären Attacke alle 3 nutzen könnte um Wut aufzubauen oder GK hezustellen??
> Wieso wird man da gezwungen sich vor dem Kampf abzustimmen,
> und dass in einem Spiel dass alles andere ist als Rundenbasiert?
> 
> ...



Es wäre nichts schlimm daran. Es ist einfach nicht vorgesehen. Das Spiel ist genau so, wie der Erfinder es erdacht hat. Fußball spielt man mit 11 Spielern, nicht mit 15. Beim Tennis hat man 2 Versuche beim Aufschlag, keine 3. Bei CS hat man 1 Primär- und 1 Sekundärwaffe, keine 5. Ein Barbar ist ein Nahkämpfer, kein Fernkämpfer. Bei WoW hat man genau die vorgesehene Menge an Fähigkeiten, keine 5 weiteren. usw. usw.

Es gibt Normal -> Alptraum -> Hölle -> Inferno jew. als Normal oder Hardcore, sonst nichts. Das ist das Spiel wie es erdacht ist. Was du willst ist ein anderes Spiel. Aber Diablo ist Diablo und kein anderes Spiel.


----------



## MrGimbel (23. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Es gibt 6 Kategorien die du bis zu 6 attacken auch frei bestimmen kannst.
> 
> Was wäre schlimm daran wenn man statt einer primären Attacke alle 3 nutzen könnte um Wut aufzubauen oder GK hezustellen??



Du kannst alle 3 Primärattacken auswählen. (Option -> Gameplay -> wahlmöglichkeit)


----------



## floppydrive (23. Mai 2012)

Der Barbar kann sich selber heilen mit Revanche. Weiterhin ist gerade das Ausdenken von Skillungen für jeweilige Gegnergruppen das spannende, ich brauche auf Inferno für jedes Elite Pack unterschiedliche Skills da man das immer anpassen muss.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Mai 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Der Barbar kann sich selber heilen mit Revanche. Weiterhin ist gerade das Ausdenken von Skillungen für jeweilige Gegnergruppen das spannende, ich brauche auf Inferno für jedes Elite Pack unterschiedliche Skills da man das immer anpassen muss.



Ja zum Beispiel Ich kann auch auf den CD warten um die nächste Potion zu benutzen, mich vom Templer heilen lassen oder Kugeln einsammeln. Aber wie bei meinem Beispiel was erklären soll warum man nicht alle Skills zu Verfügung hat wird lieber alles wortwörtlich genommen und auf die Goldwaage gelegt um bloß nicht den Sinn dahinter zu verstehen 


Warum wurde eigentlich bewusst auf ein Ingame Voice Chat verzichtet? Wäre für öffentliche Gruppen eigentlich doch ganz hilfreich. 
Von offizieller Seite heißt es "Da die Nachfrage in World of Warcraft nur gering war, wird man darauf vorerst in Diablo 3 verzichten.".

Einerseits muss ja jetzt nicht sooo viel gequatsch werden, andererseit können ja sowieso nur maximal 3 Spieler dem Spiel beitreten, demnach ist eigentlich auch kein Chaos vorprogrammiert.
Naja kommt vielleicht noch. Ich hab sowieso nen eigenen TS3 Server und spiele sowieso nicht in öffentlichen Gruppen, aber für diejenigen die sowas tun wäre das schon nicht ganz unpraktisch.


----------



## Nicnak (24. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Warum wurde eigentlich bewusst auf ein Ingame Voice Chat verzichtet? Wäre für öffentliche Gruppen eigentlich doch ganz hilfreich.
> Von offizieller Seite heißt es "Da die Nachfrage in World of Warcraft nur gering war, wird man darauf vorerst in Diablo 3 verzichten.".



Sag ich doch Blizz verzapft nur Mist in letzter Zeit. XD

Für öffentliche Spiele und bei dem Spieltempo wäre dass geradezu perfekt.

Egal, anderes Thema.


----------



## Nicnak (24. Mai 2012)

Mir wird dass langsam zu anstrengend. 

Ich schreibe und poste Bilder dass ich mir ne Weltkarte wünsche und krieg dann Antworten dass es ja schon ne Gebietskarte gibt, oder dass es nicht gehen würde bei zufallsgenerierten Dungeons.

Ich schreibe was von nem 3. Spielmodus und ihr erzählt mir dass Kühe keine Eier legen können.

Noch ausführlicher kann ich es nicht erklären und auf noch mehr Bilderposts habe ich keine Lust.

Btw: Wollt ich mit "den" Ideen nicht bei Blizz bewerben. Das sind alles Vorschläge die es in anderen Spielen längst gibt und erst recht in WOW.




ego1899 schrieb:


> *Das Blizz solche einfache Dinge die in ihren anderen Titel wunderbar funktionieren nicht einfach übernehmen ist mir ein Rätsel.*



Meine Meinung. KA wörüber du dann ellenlang mit mir streitest. 

Fand den Thread hier auf jedenfall sehr unterhaltsam, werd einen ähnlichen im D3 Forum aufmachen wenn ich mein Abo wieder aktiviere.

Einigen wir uns darauf dass wir uns nicht einig werden.

Guten Start in den Tag.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Mai 2012)

Bleibt mal abzuwarten wann es denn sowas wie die ersten Addons geben wird die zusammengeschraubt werden. Dachte eigentlich sowas würde viel schneller kommen.
Eins was das Chat-Fenster ein wenig aufmotzt und in der Größe verändern lässt wäre mittlerweile wirklich zu begrüßen.

Am Anfang ging es ja noch, aber mittlerweile is der Chat ja kaum noch zu lesen, so vollgespamt von Goldseller-Bots wie er mittlerweile is.




Nicnak schrieb:


> Mir wird dass langsam zu anstrengend.
> 
> Ich schreibe und poste Bilder dass ich mir ne Weltkarte wünsche und krieg dann Antworten dass es ja schon ne Gebietskarte gibt, oder dass es nicht gehen würde bei zufallsgenerierten Dungeons.
> 
> Ich schreibe was von nem 3. Spielmodus und ihr erzählt mir dass Kühe keine Eier legen können.



Naja das verstehst wohl nur du. Ich sehe hier einen Thread der mittlerweile 4 Seiten umfasst in denen dir jetzt von zahlreichen Usern sehr genau erklärt worden ist, warum bestimmte Dinge einfach totaler Käse oder schlichtweg nicht realisierbar sind.
Wenn du dich jetzt tatsächlich hinstellst und behauptest hier keine richtigen Argumente gehört zu haben ist dir echt nich mehr zu helfen 




Nicnak schrieb:


> Fand den Thread hier auf jedenfall sehr unterhaltsam, werd einen ähnlichen im D3 Forum aufmachen wenn ich mein Abo wieder aktiviere.
> 
> Einigen wir uns darauf dass wir uns nicht einig werden.
> 
> Guten Start in den Tag.



Oh daaaaaanke, DAAAAANKE! Das dieser Moment doch nochmal kommen würde. Ich habe schon fast Tränen in den Augen muss ich gestehen.
Ich habe wirklich viel gelacht! Manchmal hab ich auch fast schon heulen müssen gebe ich zu... 

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg. Ich weiß nich wie oft du schon in den offiziellen Foren unterwegs warst, aber sei gewarnt. Dort geht es wesentlich weniger human zu als hier. Wenn das D3 Forum nur halb so durch ist wie sein großer WoW-Bruder dann wirst du dort sogar noch deutlich weniger Spaß haben als hier.


----------



## Lari (24. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Fand den Thread hier auf jedenfall sehr unterhaltsam, werd einen ähnlichen im D3 Forum aufmachen wenn ich mein Abo wieder aktiviere.



D3? Abo? ...


----------



## ego1899 (24. Mai 2012)

Wahrscheinlich hat er D3 noch nie gespielt und alles basiert nur auf Vermutungen xD


----------



## Nicnak (24. Mai 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> D3? Abo? ...



Was meinte letztens nen Arbeitskollege.

"Gott hat uns ein Gehirn geschenkt, einfach mal benutzen."

Habe mir den Annual pass geholt, wegen dem tollen Reittier Oo.

Der liegt etz seit nem halben Jahr auf Eis, 
trotzdem war Blizzard so nett und hat mir D3 geschenkt.

Wenn MoP rauskommt werd ich mal wieder reinschaun in WoW.

Apropo Vermutungen.

Mist of Pandaria sieht kacke aus,
was soll das ganze Jade grün??

Werd gleich mal anrufen bei Blizz die solln das Pyramiden braun machen und mit ner lila Aura abrunden. ;p


----------



## Lari (24. Mai 2012)

Was hat es mit Hirn nutzen zu tun?
Wäre mir neu, dass man zum Schreiben im D3 Forum ein WoW Abo braucht.

Es ergibt halt keinen Sinn, dass du im D3 Forum schreiben willst, wenn du irgendein Abo reaktivierst


----------



## floppydrive (24. Mai 2012)

Wie das Avatar von Lari gerade einfach perfekt passt


----------



## Nicnak (24. Mai 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Was hat es mit Hirn nutzen zu tun?
> Wäre mir neu, dass man zum Schreiben im D3 Forum ein WoW Abo braucht.
> 
> Es ergibt halt keinen Sinn, dass du im D3 Forum schreiben willst, wenn du irgendein Abo reaktivierst






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier gehts schon wieder zu wie im Kindergarten.


----------



## Lari (24. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Hier gehts schon wieder zu wie im Kindergarten.



Echt jetzt 


> Schreibrechte:
> Beachtet bitte, dass ihr nur auf einer aktiven Spiellizenz im Forum Beiträge verfassen könnt. Sollte von den Zeiten vor der Veröffentlichung z.B. noch euer WoW-Avatar in eurem Forenprofil ausgewählt sein, ihr aber keine aktive Lizenz mehr oder aus anderen Gründen keine Schreibrechte in dem Forum mehr haben, so müsst ihr euren Diablo III-Avatar anwählen, um wieder Schreibrechte im Forum zu erhalten.



Stell mir gerade vor wie du genau wie eins der Lamas mit Hüten jetzt da sitzt... "Ouh... ähhh... das wusst ich nicht."


----------



## Nicnak (24. Mai 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Echt jetzt
> 
> 
> Stell mir gerade vor wie du genau wie eins der Lamas mit Hüten jetzt da sitzt... "Ouh... ähhh... das wusst ich nicht."




Nee wuesste ich auch net. ;p

Bei Blizz gehts auch zu wie im Kindergarten.
Was ist den dass für Quatsch, dass man seinen Avatar ändern soll um wieder schreiben zu können??

Und wieso erwähnen Sie es dann nicht und schreiben ich soll mein Account reaktivieren.
Geldgeile Säcke. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Mai 2012)

Irgendwie wetterst du nur gegen Blizzard und wie kacke sie doch sind - egal was sie machen. Wenn sie morgen Titan ankündigen ist dein Kommentar sich auch "die sollen sich lieber auf ihre jetzigen Spiele konzentrieren" oder sowas in der Art.

Zum InGame Voicechat - das ist die erste Option in Spielen die ich komplett deaktiviere. Entweder höre ich Musik, Podcasts oder bin im TS mit meinen Leuten, in keinen der Fälle habe ich Lust mich von irgendwem in schlechtem englisch und miesest möglicher Qualität in die Soundkulisse quatschen zu lassen.


----------



## Potpotom (24. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin mal in eine Random-Gruppe geladen worden und da hatte n Mädel ihren Voice-Chat aktiviert.... also, ich fand das toll wie sie Selbstgespräche führte.
^^


----------



## Nicnak (24. Mai 2012)

Ich wettere Überhaupt nicht nur gegen Blizzard.

Es ist meine Lieblingsspieleschmiede.
Ich habe lediglich eine Meinung über Gewisse Sachen.

Und wenn Blizzard mir schreibt meine Lizenz ist eingefroren,
ich dann aber hier erfahre ich brauche nur den Avatar zu ändern.
Dann frage ich mich schon was der Quatsch soll, und wieso Sie dass nicht dazu schreiben.

Du schaltest den Voicechat aus in Spielen.
Ich finde ihn gelegentlich ganz lustig.

Jedem dass seine, oder nicht?


----------



## puzzelmörder (24. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Was meinte letztens nen Arbeitskollege.
> 
> "Gott hat uns ein Gehirn geschenkt, einfach mal benutzen."




Uns hat dein Kollege bestimmt nicht gemeint. =P

Wenn  Dein Jahresabo aber nicht weiter bezahlt wird, wie kann dein D3 noch aktiv sein? Haste das Spiel nochmal 
extra gekauft oder hat Blizzard nen Fehler gemacht?^^


----------



## Sethek (24. Mai 2012)

Nebenbei bemerkt kann man den WoW-post-avatar oben rechts umstellen - z.b. wenn man mit nem anderen Char posten will. Hat man D3 aktiv, kann man da den Diabloaccount einstellen.

Dann kann man dort posten, so viel man will, ohne ein Abo abzuschließen.

Und jetzt ab, das offizielle Forum BRAUCHT Deine Ideen.
Blizzard ist vom Untergang bedroht.

Adios!


----------



## Jinthalor (24. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> *- ein dritter Spielmodi neben Hardcore und Classic indem alle Attacken erlaubt wären. (mit global CD`s und eigenen öffentlichen Spielen ala WoW PvP, PvE, Rpg Servern etc.)*
> 
> Mein Hauptanliegen, da das schicke Spiel sonst bei mir in Sachen Langzeitmotivation den Bach runter läuft.
> 
> ...



Du kannst* 6 Tasten* frei belegen mit *allen Skill´s*. Zusätzlich kannst du vor jeder Boss Begegnung umskillen ohne größere Probleme.


*Wo ist dein Problem ? *


----------



## Trenix (24. Mai 2012)

Sind das nicht 6 skills, 1-4 und L- Rechte Maustaste?

Zum Thema Barbaren Heilung er kann sich noch mit waffen bzw items mit pro Hit x Leben bzw gemachter Schaden x% Leben.
Zudem wird es ab Hölle ein muss Leben pro Sekunde sachen anzuziehen. So hat jede Klasse die möglichkeiten sich zu heilen,
Skills ausgelassen.

Auf Buffed wurde schon eine Weltkarte gepostet was ich mich allerdings frage was möchtest du mit einer Weltkarte wenn du in ein Gebiet klickst und alles vom "Kriegsnebel" verdeckt ist,
bzw allgemein wozu ne Karte.


Der Spiel Modi ist zu monoton weil nur Monster metzeln?

Nun ja dann spiel ein anderes Spiel da das halt Diablo ist.


Auf WoW bezogen welche Quest sind denn am angenehmsten sind

Töte 10 davon
Besorge 3 Dropp Gegenstäne
Laufe zu dem und komm dann wieder

Ich fand die Töte 20 davon immer am an genehmsten.

Klar gibt es überall Verbesserungen da man soviele Spiele schon gespielt hat und Überall gefallen einem einige Sachen und einige nicht.

Wie z.b. vermiss ich in WoW die "T" Taste wie in D3 oder in D3 waffen anlegen wie in WoW aber das sind Punkte wo man sich mit ab findet bzw. bevor man das andere Spiel gespielt hat hat man sich nicht drüber aufgeregt das das nicht da ist

Vllt hättest du D2 vorher spielen sollen bevor du meinst das D3 ja so monoton sei.

Ich finde das so lustig wenn man sich die meisten kommentare so durch liest wo man genau erkennt das das WoW spieler sind die meinen das das Spiel so schlecht sei da das und das nicht so ist wie in WoW


----------



## ego1899 (24. Mai 2012)

@ Deathstyle:

Ich hab das generell auch deaktiviert, aber wenn man darauf angewiesen ist, dann ist das ja ne feine Sache. Ich denke mal das der Voice Chat in D3 auch nicht so floppen wird wie in WoW, wo er eigentlich auch recht unangebracht ist. In 5er Instanzen würde er vielleicht noch Sinn machen, vorausgesetzt das auch alle User wissen das so etwas in WoW exestiert, was glaube ich nicht ganz der Fall ist 


@ Trenix und alle anderen:

Biiiiitteee fangt nicht an das ganze wieder aufzurollen, wir haben es gerade hinbekommen das endlich Ruhe herrscht 





Nicnak sei doch so gut und poste dann mal den Link zu dem Thread den du im offiziellen Forum eröffnest. Das kannst du ja jetzt problemlos machen wie du hier erfahren hast.
Wenn du dort nur halb so engagiert bist wie hierhast du das sicherlich schon längst getan 

Ich verspreche auch dort nicht zu posten, ich möchte nur sehen ob die Meinungen im offiziellen Forum so viel anders sind als hier...
Und vor allem möchte ich sehen wie konstruktive Kritik und sinnvolle Argumente aussehen, dafür ist das offizielle Forum nämlich berühmt und berüchtigt 
Vielleicht kann man ja noch was lernen


----------



## Nicnak (24. Mai 2012)

Trenix schrieb:


> Sind das nicht 6 skills, 1-4 und L- Rechte Maustaste?



Jup.




> Auf Buffed wurde schon eine Weltkarte gepostet was ich mich allerdings frage was möchtest du mit einer Weltkarte wenn du in ein Gebiet klickst und alles vom "Kriegsnebel" verdeckt ist,
> bzw allgemein wozu ne Karte.



Atmosphäre. Wie oft soll ich dass noch schreiben.^^





> Der Spiel Modi ist zu monoton weil nur Monster metzeln?
> 
> Nun ja dann spiel ein anderes Spiel da das halt Diablo ist.



Ich krieg schon wieder Pipi in die Augen.
Wo habe ich denn bitte behauptet dass der Modi zu monoton ist?

Ständig die gleichen 6 Attacken zu benutzen ist mir zu monoton.




> Vllt hättest du D2 vorher spielen sollen bevor du meinst das D3 ja so monoton sei.



Ich habe Diablo 2 gezockt, bis es mir zu monoton wurde.^^



> ... aber das sind Punkte wo man sich mit ab findet bzw. bevor man das andere Spiel gespielt hat hat man sich nicht drüber aufgeregt das das nicht da ist



Doch auch schon zu D2 Zeiten habe ich mich über den Skilltree aufgeregt und das man so wenig Attacken hat. (damals noch 5).

*edit:* Bei Sacred wars ne noch größere Frechheit. 
Da konnte man die Skills nur FINDEN!! Und dann 3 Stück gegen ne Random tauschen und bei 4 durfte man sich dann aussuchen was man haben wollte. 
Nichtmal die Goblins in WoW tauschen so dreist! 
Ins Ascaron Forum muss ich auch nochmal.

Und ich finde mich nur ungern damit ab. *Da Diablo 3 saugeil ist*, ich aber befürchte es wird mir auf die Dauer zu monoton.





> Ich finde das so lustig wenn man sich die meisten kommentare so durch liest wo man genau erkennt das das WoW spieler sind die meinen das das Spiel so schlecht sei da das und das nicht so ist wie in WoW



Ich find dich auch lustig.

@ ego1899

Jo mach ich.
Da muss ich den Text aber nochmal überarbeiten und alles unterstreichen damit wer merkt was ich meine.

Vorallem die Worte "meine Meinung" und "in meinen Augen". 



> Und vor allem möchte ich sehen wie konstruktive Kritik und sinnvolle Argumente aussehen, dafür ist das offizielle Forum nämlich berühmt und berüchtigt



So hatte ich es auch in Erinnerung. ^_^
Das wird lustig, freu mich etz schon drauf von 100 Leuten fertig gemacht zu werden, anstatt nur von 10.


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2012)

Ich habe leider das Gefühl, die [netiquette] und [regeln] bzgl. des guten Umgangs miteinander müssen in Zukunft in roten großen Blink-Buchstaben in die Köpfe eingebrannt werden, bevor die Account-Registrierung überhaupt abgeschlossen werden darf.

Es braucht sich in dem Zusammenhang niemand auf der einen oder andere Seite zu fühlen oder mit dem Finger zu zeigen, betroffene Parteien werden sich schon angesprochen fühlen und es gibt weder einen Buhmann noch sonstiges (Ich verteile gleich Lollis und Eiscreme oO).

Zwistigkeiten kann man auch mit einem netten Tonfall und höflicheren Umgangsformen regeln, oder man ignoriert das Gegenüber. Bei persönlichen Angriffen gibt es die Report-Funktion - Selbstjustiz wird weder von uns noch von den Moderatoren toleriert und kann zur Abstrafung aller beteiligten Accounts führen. Und weil LEIDER die Diskussion in diesem Thread hier nur auf Zoff hinausläuft (Und bevor jemand anfängt zu diskutieren oder persönlich erwähnt fühlen sollte: Ich beziehe mich dabei auf keine Einzelpersonen, sondern erwähne das hier allgemein.) ist der Thread zu. 

Es wurde übrigens im Verlauf der Diskussion (wenn auch nicht durch Moderatoren und vielleicht auch nicht im besten Umgangston für ein gutes Miteinander) der Hinweis bzgl. mehrere Threads zum gleichen Thema und geschlossener Threads gegeben, aber hier nochmal der Hinweis von mir dazu: Die Eröffnung eines weiterer Threads, der diesen hier wegen der Schließung fortführen soll, führt zur sofortigen, diskussionslosen, permanenten Sperrung des Eröffner-Accounts, sowie möglicher Neuaccounts der gleichen Person.

PNs dazu sind unnötig, die ignoriere ich fachgerecht.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis. :-)


----------

